# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σύρου (Syros report)

## Maroulis Nikos

BLUESTAR 2 στο Νεώριο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καιρού επιτρέπωντος αύριο φέυγει....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Blue Horizon στο Νεωριο της Σύρου.

----------


## Leo

'Eπεσαν στα χέρια μου μερικές φωτογραφίες (άγνωστης πηγής) και θα σας δείξω μια πρώτη. Αυτό που βλέπετε έιναι ο ασκός, θυμάται/γνωρίζει κανείς τι είναι αυτό και σε τι χρησίμευε? Μην φανταστείτε ότι είναι κουίζ και ότι αν το βρείτε θα κερδίσετε ενα λουκούμι έτσι  :Razz: ? Όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν κάποιος ή καποιοι γνωρίζουν  :Wink: 

syros007.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μου θυμίζει τους ελαστικούς σωλήνες που χρησιμοποιούνται για μεταφορά αγαθών με ρυμουλκά ή για κυματοθραύστες που όταν γεμίζουν με χώμα ονομάζονται γεωσωλήνες (δες σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2185/m2185_zalahori.pdf. )

Προφανώς δεν είχε αυτή τη χρήση αφού επιπλέει. Κόιταξα στον παλιό μου βρετανικό πιλότο (1968 ) και διάβασα (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου τα μάυρα γράμματα ήταν έτσι και στο αρχικό κείμενο, άβαλα και λίγο παραπάνω από τα συμφραζόμενα):
*"Limin Sirou and approaches, Lights.-Beacon-Buuoyage
*(...)35 An artificial islet, for use as a fuelling berth, lies in the southern part of the harbour, about 3 cables south-south-westward of the head of the breakwater. It is marked by a red fixed light and has depths ot 42 feet (12m8 ) alongside its north-western side.

(...)
*Ermoupolis.*-Ermoupolis, see page 191, when viewed from the entrance of Limin Sirou, presents the appearance of two distinct conical hills covered with white houses, each hill hiving a church near. its suihmit; and buildings descending to the waterfront on the western side of the harbour. The principal industry is cotton spinning and weaving; loukoumi or Turkish delight is manufactured in large quantities.
*Supplies.*-Fresh provisions are fairly plentiful. Water is laid on to the quays; there are eight quayside connections, each capable of supplying water at the rate of 4 tons per hour. The water is muddy after rains and should therefore be boiled before drinking. Fuel and diesel oils can be supplied from a hulk moored in the harbour."

Αν και με μπερδεύει με εκέινο το Hulk (παροπλισμένο σκάφος) μάλλον είναι αυτός ο ασκός από όπου έπαιρναν καύσιμα. Έπεσα μέσα; Κέρδισα ένα δείγμα από το προϊόν που παρασκευάζεται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες στην περιοχή (κατά το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο); :Wink:  (το έχω υπογραμμίσει και αυτό :Very Happy: )

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη κατ΄αρχήν θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω πολύ για τον εμπεριστατομένο έλεγχο που έκανες. Θέλω να διευκρινίσω ότι η θέση του ασκού της φωτογραφίας είναι στο βόρειο ανατολικό άκρο του λιμανιού της Σύρου, σε αντίθεση με το αναφερομένο ανεφοδιαστικό που βρίεκσται στο νότιο άκρο όπως αναφέρει ο βρετανικός πιλότος. Αυτός ο μώλος (ένας μικρός τσιμεντένιος ντόκος υπάρχει ακόμη και σήμερα και χρησιμοποιείται γαι τις πετρελεύσεις των πλοίων. Δηλάδή δεν είναι αυτός ο ασκός (της φωτογραφίας) που έπαιρναν καύσιμα τα πλοία  :Very Happy: . Συγχαρτήρια όμως ο τρόπος που το έψαξες είναι μοναδικός.

----------


## Leo

Η απάντηση για τον ασκό θα περιλαμβάνει και μια δέυτερη φωτογραφία σαν αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. Γνωρίζετε βέβαια ότι οι Κυκλάδες στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους έπασχαν και πάσχουν απο λειψυδρία. Αυτοί οι ασκοί ήταν μεγάλα μακρουλά μπαλόνια, προφανώς απο λάστιχο, με τα οποία κουβαλούσαν νερό στα νησιά και φυσικά στην Σύρο. Θυμάμαι παιδί, ίσως το κοριτσάκι της φωτογραφίας να ήταν συμμαθήτριά μου  :Wink: , να περνάει ενα ρυμουλκό κατά περιόδους, κυρίως καλοκαίρι και να ρυμουλκεί τον ασκό. Άρα λοιπόν ο ασκός είναι η υρδοφόρα μιας άλλης εποχής.... (1963+).
Αρα λοιπόν Παναγιώτη θα σε κεράσω λουκούμι αφού έχουμε και νερό για μετά  :Very Happy: 

Syros044.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αυτοί οι ασκοί ήταν μεγάλα μακρουλά μπαλόνια, προφανώς απο λάστιχο, με τα οποία κουβαλούσαν νερό στα νησιά και φυσικά στην Σύρο. Θυμάμαι παιδί, ίσως το κοριτσάκι της φωτογραφίας να ήταν συμμαθήτριά μου , να περνάει ενα ρυμουλκό κατά περιόδους, κυρίως καλοκαίρι και να ρυμουλκεί τον ασκό. Άρα λοιπόν ο ασκός είναι η υρδοφόρα μιας άλλης εποχής.... (1963+).


Η πλάκα είναι ότι παρά τρίχα να το ξανάβλεπες! Θυμάμαι ότι στην ημερίδα του ΤΕΕ για τα γεωσυνθετικά από όπου η εργασία που παρέθεσα. Μου έλεγε ένας συνάδελφος ότι κάποιος ήθελε πριν από λίγα χρόνια να εισάγει τέτοιους σάκους από την Αμερική για να μεταφέρει νερό στα νησιά αλλά κόλλησε στο ότι δεν έβρισκε αρκετα ρυμουλκά και είχε πλησιάσει και εταιρείες που φτιάχνουν λιμενικά έργα για να ναυλώσει τα δικά τους.



> Μου θυμίζει τους ελαστικούς σωλήνες που χρησιμοποιούνται για μεταφορά αγαθών με ρυμουλκά ή για κυματοθραύστες που όταν γεμίζουν με χώμα ονομάζονται γεωσωλήνες (δες σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2185/m2185_zalahori.pdf. )





> Αρα λοιπόν Παναγιώτη θα σε κεράσω λουκούμι αφού έχουμε και νερό για μετά


Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχουν βελτιωθεί οι συνθήκες στην ύδρευση από τότε και να μην είναι όπως τα περιγράφει ο Εγγλέζος :Very Happy: , γιατί τα περισσότερα λιμάνια έχουν μέινει τα ίδια από τότε.:cry::



> *Ermoupolis.*-Ermoupolis, see page 191, when viewed from the entrance of Limin Sirou, presents the appearance of two distinct conical hills covered with white houses, each hill hiving a church near its suihmit; and buildings descending to the waterfront on the western side of the harbour. The principal industry is cotton spinning and weaving; loukoumi or Turkish delight is manufactured in large quantities.
> *Supplies.*-Fresh provisions are fairly plentiful. Water is laid on to the quays; there are eight quayside connections, each capable of supplying water at the rate of 4 tons per hour. The water is muddy after rains and should therefore be boiled before drinking. Fuel and diesel oils can be supplied from a hulk moored in the harbour."

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶ρα λοιπόν ο ασκός είναι η υδροφόρα μιας άλλης εποχής.... (1963+).
> Αρα λοιπόν Παναγιώτη θα σε κεράσω λουκούμι αφού έχουμε και νερό για μετά 
> 
> Syros044.jpg


παναγιωτη μην κανεις το λαθος και φας το λουκουμι!!!μπαγιατικο ειναι ....απο το 1963............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

> 'Eπεσαν στα χέρια μου μερικές φωτογραφίες (άγνωστης πηγής)


Λεο, η φωτογραφία σου προέρχεται από το website του Matt Barrett 

Εδώ θα βρείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από λιμάνια και ποστάλια απο την δεκαετία του 60.
Θα δείτε το Μοσχάνθη, το Λήμνος των Τυπάλδων, και το Helene του Χανδρή.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Λεο, η φωτογραφία σου προέρχεται από το website του Matt Barrett 
> 
> Εδώ θα βρείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από λιμάνια και ποστάλια απο την δεκαετία του 60.
> Θα δείτε το Μοσχάνθη, το Λήμνος των Τυπάλδων, και το Helene του Χανδρή.


Φίλε paroskayak, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία (όσον αφορά την πηγή των φωτογραφιών) αλλά και τις επεξηγήσεις σου.

Η πηγή λοιπόν των φωτογραφιών που δημεοσίευσα παραπάνω είναι από το 
website του Matt Barrett. Υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες από άλλα νησιά, ψάξτε το αξίζει.

----------


## Leo

Νέο thread για το λιμάνι της Σύρου με προσωρινό ανταποκρτιτή τον υπογράφοντα και αυτόματη ενημέρωση εδώ

----------


## Leo

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι κα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου εκτελούνται έργα επέκτασης του προβλήτα που βρίσκεται το κτήριο του τελωνείου (η δεξιά όπως μπαίνουμε στό λιμάνι) για να είναι αξιοπρεπής η πρόσδεση κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Από την κάμερα του λιμανιού μπορείτε να δείτε τις εργασίες γιατί εκτελούνται ακριβώς απέναντι.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο The Calypso βρίσκεται ακόμη στα ναυπηγεία του νεωρείου για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση του.

----------


## Leo

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι κα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου εκτελούνται έργα επέκτασης του προβλήτα που βρίσκεται το κτήριο του τελωνείου (η δεξιά όπως μπαίνουμε στό λιμάνι) για να είναι αξιοπρεπής η πρόσδεση κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Από την κάμερα του λιμανιού μπορείτε να δείτε τις εργασίες γιατί εκτελούνται ακριβώς απέναντι.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο The Calypso βρίσκεται ακόμη στα ναυπηγεία του νεωρείου για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση του.

----------


## Leo

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sapphire της Louis Cruise Lines έφθασε στην Σύρο για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση του, ενώ παρέμενε μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί το The Calypso στα Ναυπηγεία του Νεωρείου.

----------


## Leo

Το κρουαζιερόπλοια Sapphire και The Emerald της Louis Cruise Lines παρμένουν για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση τους στα Ναυπηγεία του Νεωρείου.

----------


## Leo

Το Sapphire αναχώρησε από τα Ναυπηγεία του Νεωρείου λίγο πριν το μεσημέρι με προορισμό την Λεμεσό.

----------


## Leo

Μετά το πέρας του δεξαμενισμού του το πλοίο The  Emerald επέστρεψε πάλι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## nautikos

Επισης πριν λιγες μερες βρισκοταν σε καρναγιο της Συρου για συντηρηση το μικρο τουριστικο *Νησος Κως*.

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ σωστα ενημερωμενος, ο Leo.Επεστρεψε ακριβως, στην ιδια θεση ,που ηταν και πριν φυγει, για Συρο,διπλα στο MEGA SMERALDA

----------


## Leo

Από το μεσημέρι βρίσκεται πάνω στην μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωρείου το καταμαράν Mega Jet. ¶λλο ένα γρήγορο το οποίο θα αλλάξει χρώματα.

----------


## Leo

Αποδεξαμενίστηκε το Mega Jet και παραμένει στις εγκαταστάσεις των Ναυπηγείων ντυμένο στα *λευκά*. Τo Ivory θα πάρει σειρά για δεξαμενισμό....

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αποδεξαμενίστηκε το Mega Jet και παραμένει στις εγκαταστάσεις των Ναυπηγείων ντυμένο στα *λευκά*. Τo Ivory θα πάρει σειρά για δεξαμενισμό....


Μεχρι ποτε θα ειναι συρο φιλε Leo;

----------


## nautikos

Για την ενημερωση σας το πλοιο βρισκεται απο προχθες στα Λεμοναδικα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα στην Συρο υπηρχαν αυτα τα δυο

----------


## JASON12345

Στην δεξαμενή, κάποιοι τρελοί έχουν γράψει ΑΕΚ-ΘΡΥΛΟΣ 4-0 και κάτι τέτοια. :Confused: 
Φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία

----------


## Leo

> Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι κα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου εκτελούνται έργα επέκτασης του προβλήτα που βρίσκεται το κτήριο του τελωνείου (η δεξιά όπως μπαίνουμε στό λιμάνι) για να είναι αξιοπρεπής η πρόσδεση κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Από την κάμερα του λιμανιού μπορείτε να δείτε τις εργασίες γιατί εκτελούνται ακριβώς απέναντι..........................


Αφού είπαμε τα άσχημα νέα για την Τήνο ας πούμε και μια πο τα ίδια γαι την Σύρο. Αναλυτικότερα, μετά απο πιέσεις στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία να μετακινήσει τα μπλόκια που κατασκέυαζε στην πλατεία του Άγνωστου Ναύτη (Τελωνείο)... "ενας απο τους χώρους που χρησιμοποιείται για την ελέυθερη στάθμευση μέσα στην πόλη", τα πόντισαν στη θάλασσα (δείτε την φωτογραφία στ' αριστερά της). Μετά το Πάσχα όμως τα μάζεψαν κι έφυγαν..... γερανοί, ρυμουλκά και μαούνες, σαν μεταναστευτικά πουλιά, "την έκαναν". Να υποθέσουμε ότι με το πέρας της σεζόν θα γυρίσουν πίσω??? Αυτό είναι ένα υποθετικό σενάριο δικό μου. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας μας πεί.

limanisyros.jpg
Φωτογραφία: Ευγενική προσφορά του Νίκου Β.

----------


## Leo

Σ συνέχεια του παρπάνω οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι οι γερανοί επέστρεψαν και να το πειστήριο απο την κάμερα!

Syros.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια τελευταία ενημέρωση για τη πρόοδο των εργασιών στον προβλήτα των κρουαζιεροπλοίων στο λιμάνι της Σύρου απο την σημερινή εικόνα της κάμερας.

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Απόστολο γιατί περιλαμβάνει κάτι πολύ αγαπημένο του αλλά και άλλα πολλά κι ενδιαφέροντα για άλλους. Δηλαδή οι προπελλιές του Ιθάκη και ???..  :Wink: 

limani_syrou3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι απλα ειναι ο αγαπημένος μου Καραβόγιαννος αλλα και η προβλήτα που έκανα κωπηλασία... Τότε που η μελαγχωλία ηρεμούσε μόνο με μία βόλτα στις εκεί προβλήτες....

----------


## dimitris

Superferry II, Ithaki, Panagia Hozoviotissa στην Συρο την Πεμπτη το μεσημερακι!
limani Syrou.JPG

----------


## nautikos

> Superferry II, Ithaki, Panagia Hozoviotissa στην Συρο την Πεμπτη το μεσημερακι!


Παρα πολυ καλη φωτο μιας σπανιας συναντησης :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Τελικά το όλα μπλέ.. δεν λέει... !! Σαν Κρατική εταιρέια  μου κάνει κάτι...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή διακοπή στο σήμερα.
Πάμε πίσω σχεδόν 20 χρόνια, στη Σύρα του 1989.
Και από το μπλε να πάμε στο κόκκινο.
Δεμένο στο λιμάνι για πολλά χρονιά το πλοίο του Γουλανδρή με το όνομα "Ολυμπιακός". Το πλοίο αυτό αποτελούσε για χρόνια σήμα-κατατεθέν για το λιμάνι. Ας μας βοηθήσει ο φίλος Leo που τα ξέρει πολύ καλύτερα για το πλοίο.

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία πολύ αργά το απόγευμα.
Υπάρχει και μια άλλη καλύτερης ποιότητας (θα ανεβεί προσεχώς).
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στους καλούς φίλους Leo, Django, Tsentzo, scoufgian, Kosta13, paroskayak και rocinante.
Στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευτυχώς φίλε Roi Baudoin δεν είμαι βαμμένος με κανένα χρώμα κι έτσι θα αναφερθώ στο θέμα αμερόληπτα. Όντως ήταν εκεί ο Ολυμπιακός πολλά χρόνια και άλλαξε πολλές θέσεις αγκυροβολίας μέσα στο λιμάνι. Οι βατσιμαναίοι που πέρασαν απο το πλοίο έφαγαν γλυκό ψωμί αφού σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψε. Είχα ακούσει μερικά σχόλια για την κατασκευή του πλοίου και ότι υπήρχαν δεξαμένες εντός των δεξαμενών (διπύθμενα) και μια αρκετά προσεγμένη και ναυτικής παράδωσης υπερκατασκευής. Ο κ. Γουλανδρής  είχε αγοράσει και μια βίλα στο χωριό μου που είναι κτισμένη πανω στα βράχια και ήταν ιδιοκτισία του εφοπλιστή Κοσμά (για τον οποίο είχε δουλέψει και η γιαγιά μου). Στην βίλα την οποία επέκτεινε με ξενώνες  (αυτή καθεαυτή είναι σχετικά μικρή) ερχόταν πολύ τακτικά και έμενε όταν ήταν στην Σύρο. Κατά καιρούς είχε φιλοξενήσει μεγάλα όνοματα, αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε ντόρος. Η παρουσία του στην Σύρο ήταν διακριτική και όχι φαμφαρόνικη. Ποτέ δεν έφερε τον Όλυμπιακό στον όρμο του χωριού ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το είδα, λαμβανομένου υπόψη ότι τότε μπαρκάριζα. Τον Ολυμπιακό περι ού και ό λόγος της φωτογραφίας  (υπάρχει και ομώνυμο ρ/κ στα ναυπηγεία της Σύρου) τον θυμάμαι αργότερα σε μπλέ χρώμα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Eξαιρετικη φωτογραφια, σημειο, ουρανος, τελεια, ευχαριστουμε Roi

----------


## Leo

Μιας κι έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός για να δούμε την προέκατση του ντόκου των κρουαζιεροπλοίων του λιμανιού της Σύρου, σας επισυνάπτω μια σημερινή φωτογραφία απο την γνωστή κάμερα. Από ότι καταλαβαίνετε το έργο προχώρησε με γοργούς ρυθμούς.

syros150908.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Μιας κι έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός για να δούμε την προέκατση του ντόκου των κρουαζιεροπλοίων του λιμανιού της Σύρου, σας επισυνάπτω μια σημερινή φωτογραφία απο την γνωστή κάμερα. Από ότι καταλαβαίνετε το έργο προχώρησε με γοργούς ρυθμούς.
> 
> syros150908.jpg


Φίλε Leo, επειδή είμαι άσχετος από Σύρο (έχω έναν ξάδερφο όμως εκεί, οπότε θα την κάνω κάποια στιγμή τη βόλτα στα μέρη σου!), στο νησάκι απέναντι αυτό που διακρίνεται είναι φάρος?

----------


## Leo

Σωστά φίλε Trakman, εκεί είναι ο φάρος  :Very Happy: . Welcome όποτε θέλεις έχει υλικό για φωτογραφίες..  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Σωστά φίλε Trakman, εκεί είναι ο φάρος . Welcome όποτε θέλεις λεχει υλικό για φωτογραφίες..


Το φαντάζομαι!! Υπάρχουν και αποδείξεις διάχυτες στο forum!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή χθές ανέβηκε το SF XI.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aπαγορευτικό απόπλου!Για το Polyka που είναι ερωτευμένος με την Ερμούπολη και εξαιρετικά στους Leo,Roi,Vinnman,Νάξος και φυσικά σε όλο το φόρουμ!Χάρισμα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Αρη...!!
Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Leo

Σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ ¶ρη για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία με τα πολλά στολίδια στο λιμάνι μας. Ήταν η πρώτη δημοσίευση που διάβασα σήμερα, μου έφτιαξες την μέρα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mastrovasilis

¶ρη με μία λέξη Ζωγράφισες. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*θα μας τρελλάνεις εσύ.Μία σπάνια φωτογραφία όπου δυστυχώς τέτοια εικόνα δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδούμε ποτέ με τόσα πλοία στη όμορφη Ερμούπολη.Από την πλευρά μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Κανάρη....* :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αναχώρηση 12:15 για Τήνο-Μύκονο.Τα απόνερα του Ναιάς μας.Polyka για σένα και για όλους τους φίλους!

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστώ Κανάρη είμαι μέσα και εγώ και πάω για την όμορφη Τήνο.Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ταχύτητα που φεύγει το πλοίο.Να είσαι καλά.*

*Το πλοίο έφτασε στην Τήνο.*


nais2 (57) αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

λαμπες.jpg

προβλητα.jpg

pinakida.jpg
τα εργα επεκτασης στην προβλητα απο την πλευρα του τελωνειου συνεχιζονται κανονικα, ηδη παρεληφθησαν οι βασεις των στυλων του οδοφωτισμου. ερμουπολη συρου 05/10/08

----------


## polykas

*Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή το SF XI.*

----------


## Leo

Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις... για δείτε λοιπόν! H άφιξη είναι το Superjet... χθές 21.10.08 στις 12.30  :Wink: 


syros1.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις... για δείτε λοιπόν! H άφιξη είναι το Superjet... χθές 21.10.08 στις 12.30 
> 
> 
> syros1.jpg


Τέτοια δείχνε μας να μας αποτελειώσεις...!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις... για δείτε λοιπόν! H άφιξη είναι το Superjet... χθές 21.10.08 στις 12.30 
> 
> 
> syros1.jpg


Εκπληκτική,όπως και όσες ανέβασες αυτές τις μέρες!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις... για δείτε λοιπόν! H άφιξη είναι το Superjet... χθές 21.10.08 στις 12.30 
> 
> 
> syros1.jpg


Leo πολύ ωραίες αλλά σε τιμωρώ με επίπληξη για αρχή διότι δεν με ειδοποίησες να βρεθούμε.Πρώτα ο Θεός στις 9 του Νοέμβρη,όλοι οι φίλοι θα τα πούμε και από κοντά!Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!

----------


## Leo

Δεκτή η επίπληξη ¶ρη αλλά πολύ λίγος ο χρόνος για όλα.. next time  :Very Happy: .

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC08444.jpg
μερικη αποψη της ερμουπολης στη συρο, αφιερωμενη στον αγαπητο φιλο μας leo.

----------


## polykas

*Xθες αργά το βράδυ ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή ''Βιολάντω Γουλανδρή'' το BS 2.Η πληροφορία από έναν καλό φίλο καραβολάτρη της Σύρου.Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ...*

----------


## Trakman

> DSC08444.jpg
> μερικη αποψη της ερμουπολης στη συρο, αφιερωμενη στον αγαπητο φιλο μας leo.


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία Κώστα!!!

----------


## vinman

> DSC08444.jpg
> μερικη αποψη της ερμουπολης στη συρο, αφιερωμενη στον αγαπητο φιλο μας leo.


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Blue Star 2 και Blue Star Naxos ξεκουράζονται......Η φωτογραφία είναι ενός εξαίρετου φωτογράφου και αδελφικού μου φίλου του Παναγιώτη Σιγάλα.Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ και δημόσια.Για όλους εσάς.

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε Κανάρη και εσένα και τον Σιγάλα.Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κατάληψη της Ερμούπολης από τα ΒSρόπλοια!

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε Αρη

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Κατάληψη της Ερμούπολης από τα ΒSρόπλοια!


Και άλλη μια άποψη επί του ιδίου θέματος!!!!
φώτο:Κανάρης Κ.

----------


## Leo

Μιας και ο καιρός τις επόμενες μέρες μας επιφυλάσσει κακοκαιρία και σίγουρα απαγορευτικό, δείτε εδώ τι μας ανέβασε σήμερα στην *γκαλερί* ο φίλος Nikos_V :shock:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μιας και ο καιρός τις επόμενες μέρες μας επιφυλάσσει κακοκαιρία και σίγουρα απαγορευτικό, δείτε εδώ τι μας ανέβασε σήμερα στην *γκαλερί* ο φίλος Nikos_V :shock:


ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο Νίκος V μόνο 5άστερες (δεν έχει παράπανω αλλιώς...) φώτο βάζει!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

SPEEDKILLER σε ευχαριστω και τις επομενες μερες και εσυ και ο STEFANOS(NELιτες) θα εχετε αφιερωση. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Νάτοοοος.... είναι σαν τα μούτρα μας, αλλά δεν το δέιχνει... σιγά σιγά Νικολάκι ε? :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Nikos_v...!!!!
Eικόνα καθαρά καραβολατρική!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## laz94

100_0441.JPG
...από το Highspeed 4

----------


## polykas

*Από ένα καλό φίλο Συριανό με πληροφόρησε ότι το ΒS Paros έχει ανέβει στην δεξαμενή.*

----------


## moutsokwstas

syros.jpg
η συρος ειναι ξακουστη για τα λουκουμια και τις χαλβαδοπιτες της, τρανη αποδειξη ο λειβαδαρας (εργαστηριο και καταστημα πωλησης) στο λιμανι της ερμουπολης.

----------


## leonidas

Συγχαριτηρια για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες σας...
Ας βάλω και εγω τον πολυσυζητημένο ΛΕΙΒΑΔΑΡΑ...
Αφιερωμενη στους:Leo,nautikos II, laz94,moutsokwstas,polyka,scoufgian,
ΑΡΗΣ,Nikos_V...και σε ολους!!!

Καλοκαιρι 2008

----------


## sea_serenade

Και τι δε θά δινα αυτή τη στιγμή για μια χαλβαδόπιτα.......Ρε τι μου κάνετε πρωί πρωί!!!!!!!

----------


## laz94

> Συγχαριτηρια για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες σας...
> Ας βάλω και εγω τον πολυσυζητημένο ΛΕΙΒΑΔΑΡΑ...
> Αφιερωμενη στους:Leo,nautikos II, laz94,moutsokwstas,polyka,scoufgian,
> ΑΡΗΣ,Nikos_V...και σε ολους!!!
> 
> Καλοκαιρι 2008


 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση φίλε μου!
Και εγω θέλω χαλβαδόπιτα! :Very Happy: 
Επίσης να σου πω οτι το νησί σου είναι πανέμορφο. Δεν έχω έρθει ποτέ για διακοπές αλλά από τον δρόμο προς Τήνο μόνο οτι είδα από το λιμάνι σας με έπεισε! Ανυπομονώ να το επισκεφθώ κάπια στιγμή!

----------


## Nikos_V

Λοιπον παιδια υπαρχουν και αλλες καλες χαλβαδοπιτες στην ΣΥΡΟ μιαδοκιμη θα σας πισει.Και αν η ρωτα σας ειναι για ΣΥΡΟ ριξτε μυνημα!!.Οσο για την πληροφορια του φιλου polyka ειναι σωστη.

----------


## esperos

Εγώ  προτιμώ  το  Σα Μιχάλη  για  σαγανάκι. :Wink: 

Σύρα.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Σωστος ο esperos!!!!!! :Razz: 
10_resize.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Επειδη ειστε τοσο καλοι μαζι μου,θα βαλω κι αλλη μια ...
Αφιερωμενη *ιδιαιτερα* στον φιλο μου ΛΑΖΑΡΟ ,
που λατρευει αυτο το νησι !!!! :Very Happy: 
Και επισης στους προηγουμενους,να μην τα ξαναλεμε.. :Wink: 
Απολαυστε την.....

Μάρτιος 2008



Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια !  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

βρε σοβαρευτειτε λιγο μεσημεριατικα Τι ειναι αυτα που βαζετε!!!!Μπραβο και στους τρεις,leonidas,esperos kai ΝikosV.Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες και να πω οτι το νησι ειναι πανεμορφο.Μια φορα καταφερα κι εγω να ρθω το Σεπτεμβρη .Αλλα δεν βλεπω να ξαναρχομαι.γιατι με απειλησε ο leo........Μου πε δεν θα του χαλασω εγω το νησι......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Επειδη ειστε τοσο καλοι μαζι μου,θα βαλω κι αλλη μια ...
> Αφιερωμενη *ιδιαιτερα* στον φιλο μου ΛΑΖΑΡΟ ,
> που λατρευει αυτο το νησι !!!!
> Και επισης στους προηγουμενους,να μην τα ξαναλεμε..
> Απολαυστε την.....
> 
> Μάρτιος 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 

Βρε Λεωνίδα δηλαδή εγώ τώρα τι να πω???? Πες μου! Τι??
Καταπληκτική, μαγικη. Τέλεια η φωτογραφία σου! (και λίγα λέω δηλαδή!!)

Επίσης σε *ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* για την αφιέρωση! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## moutsokwstas

syrow 1.jpg

syrow 2.jpg
το μαστροβαγγελη τον γνωριζει κανεις? οι παροικουντες στη συρο να μαθουν λεπτομεριες και να αναφερουν.

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο μαστροβαγγελης ειναι υδροφορα.Τωρα τελευταια εχει τυχει ιδιαιτερης περιποιησης απο τους ιδιοκτητες του.

----------


## Leo

Μην ρωτήσετε πόσο κάνει το νερό ε? παρόλο που η υδροφόρα είναι λιτή, το περιεχόμενο της είναι πανάκριβο.... μιλάμε για τιμή κυβικού πάνω απο 10 ευρώ. Λίγο η λειψυδρία, λίγο το μονοπώλειο.... προτιμά κανεις να αγοράσει "μπύρες"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και να φωτογραφίσει τον Μαστροβαγγέλη. :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αεροφόρα έχουν σκεφτεί ; Να μεταφέρει αέρα κοπανιστό ; Μα 10 ευρώ ; :shock: Έλεος !

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν λιγες μερες εμφανιστικε στον νοτιο λιμενοβραχιωνα !!!!.Διαβαστε καλα το ΟΝΟΜΑ!!!!Υπαρχουν ακομη ανθρωποι να δινουν τετοια ονοματα και σε μπιγες!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSC03259_resize.JPG

DSC03272_resize.JPG

----------


## laz94

Το λιμάνι της Σύρου το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.
Ένα υπέροχο λιμάνι!
Φωτογραφία που τράβηξα πάνω από το Highspeed 4!
Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον φίλο μου τον *Λεωνίδα*!! :Wink: 


1) syros_port 1.JPG

2) syros_port 2.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε ...
Μου θυμιζεις αξεχαστες στιγμες...
Θα στο ανταποδωσω! :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αποχαιρετόντας το Σύρο...

http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ContentID=1988

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αποχαιρετόντας το Σύρο...
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ContentID=1988


Ωραιο θεμα Νικο, να βαλω κι εγω δυο φωτογραφιες αποχαιρετοντας την  Συρο, Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους
SUPER FERRY II [58].JPG

SUPER FERRY II [54].JPG

----------


## dimitris

Μετα απο το βιντεο του φιλου Frost και μετα τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες του φιλου Σακη να προσθεσω και μια φωτογραφια απο τον Νοεμβριο που μας περασε αφηνοντας πισω μας την Ερμουπολη μεσα απο το Superferry II
syros-ermoupolh.jpg

----------


## frost

Η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου στις 20 Οκτωρίου 2008 ήταν κάπως έτσι

----------


## laz94

> Η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου στις 20 Οκτωρίου 2008 ήταν κάπως έτσι


 
Καταπληκτικό video!

----------


## sylver23

ενα νεο θεμα που ανοιξε ο νικος που περιεχει βιντεακι απο τον φροστ μπορειτε να βρειτε εδω

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραιο θεμα... :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα, και ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου Νησιά!
φοβερές φωτογραφίες, μπράβο παιδιά!!

----------


## frost

ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φέυγοντας απο το λιμάνι της Σύρου στις 20/01/09.
Για τους καλούς φίλους Nikos_V, Leo frost και όλους τους Συριανούς ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου Νησιά  :Wink: 
syros1.jpg

syros2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι καλά boss, αλλα ένα κομματάκι του βάπορα δεν μου έβαλες  :Razz:  :Wink: ....Ευχαριστώ, ελπιζω να καταφέρω την Πέμπτη να πάω κι εγώ....

----------


## mastrokostas

Να βάλω και εγώ μια .... όχι για μένα !Γι αυτόν τον φουκαριάρη τον Leo , που δεν μπορεί να την απολαύσει! :Very Happy: 
IMG_0304.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώωω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Αφιερωμενη στον Leo Νικο Αρη και σε ολα τα μελη του nautillia :Very Happy: .Νικο μεσα ησουν!!!!!

P1140035_resize.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αφιερωμενη στον Leo Νικο Αρη και σε ολα τα μελη του nautillia.Νικο μεσα ησουν!!!!!
> 
> P1140035_resize.JPG


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έλειπε μία τέτοια φωτογραφία   :Wink: 
έτσι για να μην Παραπονιέται ο  cpt Leo   :Wink: 

άλλη μία απο εμένα  καλή αντάμωση στις 03/02/09  :Wink: 

syros3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Nikos_V ευχαριστώ θα τα πούμε...  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έλειπε μία τέτοια φωτογραφία 
> έτσι για να μην Παραπονιέται ο cpt Leo 
> 
> άλλη μία απο εμένα καλή αντάμωση στις 03/02/09 
> 
> syros3.jpg


αυτη ειναι φωτογραφια με τα ολα της.Μπραβο Νικολα!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ποιό είπαμε είναι αυτό το νησί?Ωραίο φαίνεται,αν είναι να πάω το καλοκαίρι για διακοπες...... :Very Happy: .Ευχαριστώ Νικο V.

----------


## pink floyd

Poly wraia enothta anoiksate,bravo!!!An k IKARIWTHS omologw oti h Suros einai PANEMORFH,h ermoupolh pio sugekrimena kai apoti ematha,fetos pou phga diakopes,exei k arketous patriotes mou!!!Apo ta 30 peripou nisia pou exw gurisei auta ta xronia me tous agwnes mou exoun mhnei sth mnhmh o moluvos k h petra,mhtulhnh,oi leipsoi,h sifnos kai h sumh pou mazi me thn ermoupolh exoun mia diaforetikh aiglh,borei na mhn einai to klasiko aigaiopelagitiko styl alla oikhstika kai arxitektonika einai eksairetika!!!!Epishs polu kalh apopsh sxhmatisa k gia tous katoikous ths,psaxnodas to ksenodoxio mas,enas 70arhs mas vohthise na to vroume se anhfores kai skalia.....!!!!Polu euxarhstws emena sthn ermoupolh,an pote o topikos omilos anazhthsei proponhth-ekpaideuth eimai DIATHESHMOS,mexri na energopoihsoume ton diko mas ston agio!!!!Prothnw na sunaixisoume se auth thn enothta k me alla nisia kai sas grafw akougodas ton ikariwtiko,fusika oxi tou pariou!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή το Thomson Spirit..._

----------


## ΟΜΗΡΟΣ

Να σας καλησπερίσω , τέτοια ώρα , σα νέο μέλος του forum , και να προσθέσω και εγώ ένα πετραδάκι στο θέμα 

το σετάκι με της φοτο είναι του 1963

    και κάποιο άρθρο για την ιστορία

http://theodosisomiros.blogspot.com/...45421e-37.html



  φιλικά Ομηρος
syros006b.jpgsyros007.jpgSyros013.jpgSyros009.jpgsyros016b.jpg

----------


## sylver23

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα.σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.πολυ ωραιες.
μια ερωτηση-στην δευτερη φωτο τι ειναι αυτο το βυθισμενο να το πω??

----------


## scoufgian

> καλως ηρθες στην παρεα.σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.πολυ ωραιες.
> μια ερωτηση-στην δευτερη φωτο τι ειναι αυτο το βυθισμενο να το πω??


καπου το εχει αναλυσει ο leo με το Παναγιωτη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το μερος :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## esperos

> καπου το εχει αναλυσει ο leo με το Παναγιωτη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το μερος


Πρέπει  να  είναι  ασκός  μεταφοράς  νερού. 
Η  φώτο  δε,  αν  θυμάμαι,  προέρχεται  από  ιστοσελίδα  Ελληνοαμερικανού  που  ανακάλυψε  κάποια  slides  ξεχασμένα  του  πατέρα  του,  τα  οποία  τράβηξε  στην  Σύρα  σε  οικογενειακό  του  ταξίδι,  την  δεκαετία  του  60.

----------


## scoufgian

> Πρέπει να είναι ασκός μεταφοράς νερού. 
> Η φώτο δε, αν θυμάμαι, προέρχεται από ιστοσελίδα Ελληνοαμερικανού που ανακάλυψε κάποια slides ξεχασμένα του πατέρα του, τα οποία τράβηξε στην Σύρα σε οικογενειακό του ταξίδι, την δεκαετία του 60.


πολυ σωστος εισαι φιλε Espere.Kαπου το χαν αναλυσει τα παιδια αλλα δεν το βρισκω......Εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου......Κατσε να ξυπνησει ο υπναρας και θα μας πει.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Πρέπει να είναι ασκός μεταφοράς νερού. 
> Η φώτο δε, αν θυμάμαι, προέρχεται από ιστοσελίδα Ελληνοαμερικανού που ανακάλυψε κάποια slides ξεχασμένα του πατέρα του, τα οποία τράβηξε στην Σύρα σε οικογενειακό του ταξίδι, την δεκαετία του 60.


Είναι έτσι όπως τα περιγράφει ο esperos, έχουμε όντως *σχολιάσει* τι είναι ο ασκός (τον θυμάμαι και εγώ) όταν τον έφερνε ρυμουλκό.

----------


## polykas

_--------ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΡΟΣ--------_


P2070571.JPG

P2070575.JPG

P2070584 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Από έναν καλό φίλο καραβολάτρη της Σύρου ,με πληροφόρησε ότι έπεσε το Διαγόρας και ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή το SF V._

----------


## Leo

Μια δεύτερη πρόκλιση για τους Τηνιακούς να έρθουν μια βόλτα στην Σύρο είναι αυτό:
P1140783t.jpg

Και μην εκπλήσσεστε, μην απορείτε... δεν είμαι off topic. Είναι το γνωστό, το πασίγνωστο στέκι του λιμανιού το " ΤΗΝΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ " που πολύ έξυπνα η νέα γενιά των Κανακάρηδων ονόμασε "* Περί... τίνος* ". Μέσα του χτυπάει ο παλιός παλμός της Τήνου με μια απίστευτα ζεστή φιλοξενία. Είδα ρακές και πολύ όμορφα πράγματα..... 

Μπροστά σ αυτό το καφενείο έχουν κατέβει οι επιβάτες του Αγγέλικα, του Μοσχάνθη, του Δέσποινα, του Παντελή, του Μαριλένα και των τεσσάρων Ιταλιάνικων. H λιστα δεν τελειώνει εδώ... έχουμε και τα νεότερα Έλλη, Λήμνος, Νάξος, Ιόνιον, Χρυσή ¶μμος, Επτάνησος, Δήλος που οι καταπέλτες τους ακουμπούσαν έξω απο την πόρτα του. 

Δεν είχα υπολογίσει ένα πράγμα, ότι θα με συγκινούσε τόσο πολύ να δώ την νέα γεννιά των ανθρώπων να δουλεύουνε με τόσο μεράκι το Τηνιακό καφενείο το 2009...

----------


## polykas

_Όμορφο και ιστορικό μαγαζί λοιπόν.Σε ευχαριστούμε Leo.Να κάνουμε μία συνάντηση._*..* :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Τουλαχιστον οι Τηνιακοι πρεπει να παμε. Το καλοκαιρι δεν ειναι τιποτα πιο γρηγορα πας Συρο παρα Ομονοια Συνταγμα. Και με τα συχνα δρομολογια στην κυριολεξια πας για ενα καφε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλως τα παλικαρια.Ο cpt ειναι εδω βεβαια αλλα εσενα Αντωνακη σε περιμενω το καλοκαιρι!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Πήραμε φόρα στις Κυκλάδες και ονειρευόμαστε έργα. Εγκαινιάστηκε λέει η νέα προβλήτα κρουαζιεροπλοίων του λιμανιού της Σύρου στο λίνκ που έβαλε ο φίλοσ roussosf *εδώ*. Θα πέσει η μπάλα να μας κάψειιιιιιιι... Θα έχετε προσέξει απο τις φωτογραφίες του Nikos_V ότι το *Superfast VI* που έδεσε εκεί έστείλε κάβους στην Τήνο για να κρατηθεί δίπλα.... και περισεύει λιγότερο από πριν που κρεμόταν το μισό. Το 2008/9 κάναμε ένα έργο της περασμένης 10αετίας και το εγκαινιάσαμε κιόλας  :Cool: .

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Leo, η Κοινή Γνώμη γράφει ότι το πλάτος της νέας προβλήτας είναι 9,80 μέτρα. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι αρχικά προβλεπόταν ότι το πλάτος της θα ήταν 15 μέτρα. Είναι έτσι; Και αν ναι, τί έγινε και την κουτσουρέψανε;

Επίσης, δε θα έπρεπε να έχει δέστρες και από τη μέσα μεριά; Ωστε να μπορεί να πέφτει εκεί για βράδυ ο ένας Αίολος, όταν είναι και οι δύο Αίολοι στη Σύρο για διανυκτέρευση;

----------


## Leo

Πες τα χρυσόστομε πες τα!!!  :Very Happy:  Δεν ξέρω κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέριες όμως στην ίδια εφημερίδα διάβασα ότι ψάχνονται και για τρίτο πλοίο στα ενδοκυκλαδικά με έδρα την Σύρο..  Νομίζω ότι ίσως να χωράνε και οι δυό Αίολοι εκεί που λες πρυμάτσα και όχι μόνο ο ένας. Να μην συνεχίσω τα πικρόχολα σχόλια όμως, ας ακουστούν κι άλλες απόψεις.

----------


## roussosf

ειπαμε ολα γινοντε με τη προοπτικη του περσι και προπερσι
το ιδιο που εγινε στην Τηνο το ιδιο εγινε στη Συρο και σε ολα τα νησια
Λιγο το Λαυριο τους ξεφυγε
ο Β Παπακωνσταντινου λεει ενα τραγουδι <<φοβαμε γιαυτα που θα γινουν για μενα χωρις εμενα>> το χαριζω  σε οσους ασχολουνται επαγγελματικα στη ακτοπλοϊα σε αυτα τα λιμανια
και ενοω απο τον καπετανιο και ολους τους ναυτικους ενος πλοιου εως και τον πρακτορα αλλα αυτους δεν του ακουει κανεις ουτε ρωταει ποτε την γνωμη τους
Και στη Συρο το βλεπουμε το καλοκαιρι ιδιως καθημερινα , ετσι και πεσουν δυο πλοια μαζι καλυτερα να εισαι με αυτοκινητο μπλοκαρισμενος σε διαδηλωση στην Πανεπιστημιου

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αντε να πώ και μια γνώμη ακόμη για το λιμάνι της Σύρου, που τη σκέφτομαι καιρό τώρα, ως Συριανός αλλά και καραβολάτρης. Για πείτε τη γνώμη σας. *Leo* περιμένω και τη δική σου άποψη. 

Αφορά το κυρίως λιμάνι, εκεί που δένουν τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.

*Τί συμβαίνει σήμερα:* 
Αυτή τη στιγμή μπορούν να πέσουν ταυτόχρονα 2 πλοία (π.χ. Ιθάκη + Highspeed ή Blue Star Paros + Blue Star Naxos). 
Το ένα πέφτει στη θέση "2" και το άλλο στη θέση "4", για να μην είναι πολύ κοντά το ένα στο άλλο. Η θέση "1" είναι στην ουσία μη χρησιμοποιούμενη, γιατί είναι η χαμηλή και σήμερα κανένα πλοίο δεν τη χρειάζεται. Ηδη και η θέση "3", που ήταν κι αυτή χαμηλή, γέμισε πριν λίγο καιρό με μπετό και σηκώθηκε στο ύψος της "2" και είναι πλέον λειτουργική. 

*Τί προτείνω:* 
Να πέσει μπετό και στη θέση "1" ώστε να μπορούν πλέον να δένουν ταυτόχρονα 3 πλοία, κάτι που το καλοκαίρι είναι απαραίτητο. Δηλ. θα δένουν στη θέση "1", στη θέση "3" και στη θέση "5", αφήνοντας κενές τις θέσεις "2" και "4", για ασφάλεια μεταξύ των πλοίων. 

Τί λέτε; Ιδίως όσοι είναι πλοίαρχοι, πώς το κρίνουν; Είναι σωστή η κίνηση; Θα είναι ασφαλής η μανούβρα; Για πείτε.

----------


## roussosf

το προβλημα στη Συρο δεν ειναι μονο να πεσουνε 2 η 3 μαζι φιλε αιγαιοπλοε
το προβλημα ειναι το τι γινετε στο λιμανι και στην ευρητερη περιοχη οταν θα γινει αυτο
και εχουμε και λεμε χρονους
καταπελτης -εξοδος λιμανιου  χαλαρα 10 λεπτα
πυροσβεστικη -Ηρωων  στην καλυτερη 15 λεπτα
Ηρωων -Γυμναστηριο αλλα 15 λεπτα
αυτα για την αποβιβαση
καπως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα και στην επιβιβαση 
οχι μονο για τα αυτοκινητα αλλα και για τους επιβατες
το λιμανι τις Συρου εξυπηρετει τις αναγκες οσων μενουν απο την πυροσβεστικη εως την αγορα και απο την παραλια εως το ξενοδοχειο του καζινο
οταν το φτιαξαν την περασμενη δεκαετια το εκαναν σε λαθος θεση

----------


## Leo

Φίλε αιγαιοπλόε, ευχαριστώ που με προκάλεσες να πω την γνώμη μου για τον επιβατικό κομμάτι του λιμανιού μας. 

Θα αρχίσω σχολιάζοντας το αδιαχώρητο που δημιουργείται στην πόλη με την άφιξη ενός πλοίου σε καθημερινή βάση (πόσο μάλλον 2 ή τριών συγχρόνως) ή σε περιόδους αιχμής με αυξημένη κίνηση επιβατών. Εϊναι ηλίου φαεινότερων ότι γι αυτό ευθύνεται η πλατεία Ηρώων. Παρόλες τις κατά καιρούς εξαγγελίες των Δημοτικών αρχόντων ότι η κυκλική πλατεία θα αλλάξει τον "ηλίθιο" κανόνα που ακολουθείται στην Ελλάδα δηλ. προτεραιότητα έχει όποιος είναι δεξιά, σε αντίθεση με αυτό που ισχύει στην ΕΕ (και την Πάτρα, ίσως και σε άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας) που προτεραιότητα έχει αυτός που είναι μέσα στην πλατεία γιατί βγαίνει και αδειάζει.... 

Ένα δεύτερο σημείο που κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα είναι λάθος, αφορά την κατανομή των υπόστεγων και τις θέσεις πρόσδεσης των πλοίων σε συνδυασμό με την απο-επιβίβαση επιβατών. Για να καταλάβουν όλοι θα σταθούμε στην ξηρά απέναντι από τον καταπέλτη όπου παρατηρούμε....
1. *Αποβίβαση:* Τα ταξί και τα δωμάτια είναι στην αριστερή πλευρά δηλαδή οι επιβάτες που βγαίνουν πρέπει να πάνε δεξιά για να βγουν από το λιμάνι. Περνούν μπροστά από την κεντρικό καταπέλτη οχημάτων και γίνεται ένας χαμός. Τα αυτοκίνητα περιμένουν να αδειάσουν οι επιβάτες και μετά να βγουν ... και να στραφούν προς τα δεξιά (αριστερά όπως βγαίνουν απο το πλοίο). Εκεί όμως κατευθύνονται οι επιβάτες που κάποιος του περιμένει με ΙΧ.... και βγαίνουν και τα αμάξια μικρά μεγάλα. Πριν φθάσουν στην Πυροσβεστική για να μπουν στο οδικό δίκτυο εκτός λιμένα έχει φρακάρει το σύμπαν.

2. *Επιβίβαση:* Τα οχήματα προς επιβίβαση είναι δεξιά μας οι επιβάτες αριστερά μας στο μαντρί (υπόστεγο). Ανοίγουν οι πόρτες τρέχουν όλοι από το γκαράζ ή το δεξί κλιμακοστάσιο (κυλιόμενες σκάλες). ¨¶ντε να τελειώσουν οι επιβάτες να αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν αυτοκίνητα που βρίσκονται δεξιά. Και τα τα δύο μαζί δεν γίνονται. Το ένα εμποδίζει το άλλο. Σε περιόδους αιχμής τα 20 λεπτά παραμονής του πλοίου στο λιμάνι δεν φθάνουν και ένα 5-10λεπτο καθυστέρησης είναι στο τσεπάκι... Φωνάζουν οι του πληρώματος ελάτε και από την άλλη σκάλα την μη κυλιόμενη. Αν θες να ανέβεις στο έξω κατάστρωμα (πάνω πάνω) από τις σκάλες έχεις κλατάρει.

Αυτά συμβαίνουν για ένα πλοίο μόνο. Φανταστείτε ταυτόχρονη άφιξη ενός δεύτερου ή τρίτου πλοίου, όπως προτείνει ο φίλος αιγαιοπλόος, με τον οποίο δεν διαφωνώ ως προς την βελτίωση των έργων στις ράμπες πρυμοδέτησης. Το βλέπω όμως σαν μέτρο προσωρινό με το σκεπτικό να γίνει μια σοβαρή μελέτη να απομακρυνθεί ο επιβατικός σταθμός στου Λαδόπλουλου ή πάντως προς τα εκεί στην νότια λεκάνη του λιμανιού. Νομίζω είναι η μοναδική λύση με την ανάλογη λιμενική υποδομή (όχι σαν αυτή που είδαμε στην Τήνο με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στην μακέτα). Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί και να κάνουμε κάτι για το μέλλον του νησιού μας, μόνο αυτή την λύση θα έβλεπα να δουλεύει και ας φωνάζουν όχι μόνο τα καταστήματα αλλά και όλο το νησί. 

Αυτό θα δώσει, ανθρωπιά στην πόλη , αποσυμφόρηση στο κυκλοφοριακό και ένα δείγμα σοβαρότητας στο Πανελλήνιο. Λέω πάλι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου για το λιμάνι της Σύρου. Ζητώ συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο.

υ/γ: H περιγραφή αφορά τοπλοίου ΒΣ Ιθάκη και είναι τυχαία, αλλά κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και με όλα τα άλλα.

----------


## roussosf

Leo επειδη αυτα τα εχουμε συζητηση μαζι και ξερεις την αποψη μου για το λιμανι στηΣυρο
θα την μεταφερω και στο forum και αν καποιος νομιζει οτι ειναι λαθος ειμαι ανοιχτος σε καθε συζητηση
Η μαρινα εγινε στο Λαζαρετα υποτιθετε για να εξυπηρετησει το καζινο που δεν θα γινοταν ποτέ στις παλιες φυλακες.......
απο τα Λαζαρετα που θα δεσει το καθε γιωτ πως θα επισκευθει ο επιβατης του την Ερμουπολη? Αρα η μαρινα ειναι αχριστη για αυτο το σκοπο αλωστε το βλαπουμε ολοι οτι τα γιωτ δενουν ολα απο το λιμεναρχειο εως την αγορα
λοιπον η λυση για την Συρο ειναι μια 
Το λιμανι απο του Λαδοπουλου εως τα Λαζαρετα και η μαρινα στο λιμανι
και παραληλα σωστη αξιοποιηση των περιβαλοντων χωρων 
Και γνωριζουμε καλα οτι με την στοιχιωδη υποδομη που εχει το λιμανι της Τηνου ειναι δακα φορες ποιο λειτουργικο απο το λιμανι της Συρου
ενα βαπορι στη Συρο και παθενεις εγκεφαλικο 
τρια ταυτοχρονα στην Τηνο και απλα σου ανεβαινει η πιεση λιγο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάποτε έτσι αναχωρούσαν τα βαπόρια από τη Σύρο.....δύο........δύο.Με σταθερό 500άρι μόνο αυτό μπορούσαμε να τραβήξουμε με τον cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη.Η φώτο είναι δική του φυσικά.Τα βαπόρια είναι πριν την μπούκα.

----------


## Nikos_V

Αρη ευγε σε εσενα και φυσικα στον καπτα Νικο Χαλαρη στον οποιο ευχομαστε καλη ξεκουραση και τον ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!;-)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ακόμα και αν η πόλη τυλίγεται στο σκοτάδι τα βαπόρια πάντα θα τη φωτίζουν.

----------


## vinman

Διάφορα πλοία απο το λιμάνι,Σάββατο 25 Ιουλίου,20.00 με 20.20 το βράδυ!

SirosΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 50826

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50827

Sea Wolf IΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 50828

Nils BΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 50829

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Vinman το πλοίο Sea Wolf I τι τύπου είναι; Είναι ρυμουλκό; Γιατί από την φωτογραφία δε μπορώ να καταλάβω εύκολα. Πάντως ωραίες φωτογραφίες με πλοία ποθ συναντάμε σε μικρά λιμάνια όπως το Σύρος

----------


## Nikos_V

Οι ανταποκριτες του nautilia φετος το καλοκαιρι στην Συρο........ :Wink: 

DSC04274_resize.JPG

P8140436_resize.JPG

οσους προλαβα :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Οι ανταποκριτες του nautilia φετος το καλοκαιρι στην Συρο........
> 
> DSC04274_resize.JPG
> 
> P8140436_resize.JPG
> 
> οσους προλαβα


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα... :Very Happy: 
Ε δεν το περιμενα οτι θα τις εβαζες...:mrgreen:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...
> Ε δεν το περιμενα οτι θα τις εβαζες...:mrgreen:


Και ομως..... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Και ομως.....


 Κοίτα τώρα που είμαι στη στεριά και μακρυά από το νησί να κάνεις συχνότερο ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## Leo

Μια αφ υψηλού άποψη του λιμανιού της Σύρου, για τον πιο κολλημένο Συριανό της παρέας... όνομα δεν λέω... κάνει μπαμ. Εξ άλλου ήταν εκεί  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Μια αφ υψηλού άποψη του λιμανιού της Σύρου, για τον πιο κολλημένο Συριανό της παρέας... όνομα δεν λέω... κάνει μπαμ. Εξ άλλου ήταν εκεί


 

Ποιος ειναι;:roll:

Αντε πες μας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Δυσκολεύομαι... αυτός που γράφει στην Περιοχή: Θα' θελα Σύρο αλλα...Αργυρούπολη    :Razz:  :Very Happy:  Υποθέτω κατάλαβες?

----------


## roussosf

και εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι αυτος που γραφει παραΣΥΡΟμαι

----------


## leonidas

Βρε παιδια θα με ματιαξετε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, από επιβατικά σήμερα το πρωί 07:36 με μπουνάτσα και αντάρα. Εξαιρετικά για τον Λεωνίδα, που διαρκώς παραΣΥΡΕται... 

¶ρτεμις, Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, Αρέθουσα και το γνωστό μπλέ ψαράδικο....  :Very Happy: 

P1240028.JPG

----------


## Leo

Με δυο φωτογραφίεςη σημερινή κίνηση στο λιμάνι, από διαφορετικές θέσεις και γωνίες...

Νωρις το πρωί ¶ρτεμις, Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και Highspeed 1
P1240204a.JPG

Λίγο μετά, κατά τις 10.00 Highspeed 4 και ¶ρτεμις
P1240239b.JPG

Το απόγευμα λίγο πριν τις 16.00 Speedrunner III και Blue Star Ithaki
P1240286c.JPG

και γύρω στις 17.00 Αίλολος Κεντέρης Ι με λίγη ¶ρτεμη και Speedrunner III 
P1240316d.JPG

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους να διλεξετε το γούστο σας.

----------


## nikosnasia

Απορώ τι το θέλει το αεροδρόμιο η Σύρος με τέτοια ποικιλία πλοίων. Πολύ καλές όλες οι φωτό.

----------


## cpt babis

> Με δυο φωτογραφίεςη σημερινή κίνηση στο λιμάνι, από διαφορετικές θέσεις και γωνίες...
> 
> Νωρις το πρωί ¶ρτεμις, Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και Highspeed 1
> P1240204a.JPG
> 
> Λίγο μετά, κατά τις 10.00 Highspeed 4 και ¶ρτεμις
> P1240239b.JPG
> 
> Το απόγευμα λίγο πριν τις 16.00 Speedrunner III και Blue Star Ithaki
> ...


 Γινεται να διαλεξω δυο;
Αρτεμουλα και SPEEDRUNER III

----------


## laz94

> Με δυο φωτογραφίεςη σημερινή κίνηση στο λιμάνι, από διαφορετικές θέσεις και γωνίες...
> 
> Νωρις το πρωί ¶ρτεμις, Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και Highspeed 1
> P1240204a.JPG
> 
> Λίγο μετά, κατά τις 10.00 Highspeed 4 και ¶ρτεμις
> P1240239b.JPG
> 
> Το απόγευμα λίγο πριν τις 16.00 Speedrunner III και Blue Star Ithaki
> ...


 
Μπράβο Leo! Καταπληκτικές!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Leo

> Απορώ τι το θέλει το αεροδρόμιο η Σύρος με τέτοια ποικιλία πλοίων. Πολύ καλές όλες οι φωτό.


Νίκο, έχουμε αεροδρόμιο που έκανε 2 πτήσεις την εβδομάδα, αν δεν φυσούσε, έβρεχε, δεν έιχε καθυστέρηση κλπ κλπ κλπ. Τώρα, απο 01.10.09 δεν μας έχουν ούτε σαν προορισμό....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Με άλλα λόγια έχουμε αεροδρόμιο για να έχουμε... αλλά Βαπόρια βαποράκια μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Με δυο φωτογραφίεςη σημερινή κίνηση στο λιμάνι, από διαφορετικές θέσεις και γωνίες...
> 
> Νωρις το πρωί ¶ρτεμις, Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και Highspeed 1
> P1240204a.JPG
> 
> Λίγο μετά, κατά τις 10.00 Highspeed 4 και ¶ρτεμις
> P1240239b.JPG
> 
> Το απόγευμα λίγο πριν τις 16.00 Speedrunner III και Blue Star Ithaki
> ...


Καλα λοιπον το ειπα οτι εχθες με τον καπτεν καλυψαμε ολο το λιμανι.....

PA030258_resize.JPG

PA030280_resize.JPG
και εαν κρινω απο την φωτο με το HS4 και το Αρτεμις ηρθες απο τα μερη μου........την αλλη φορα θα ετοιμασω παγιδες :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Ετοίμασε του μπόλικες ''Leoπαγίδες''...μπας και καταφέρουμε να τον μαζέψουμε λίγο σε ένα μέρος... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
¶ψογοι και οι δύο με τα ρεπορτάζ σας... :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ετοίμασε του μπόλικες ''Leoπαγίδες''...μπας και καταφέρουμε να τον μαζέψουμε λίγο σε ένα μέρος...
> ¶ψογοι και οι δύο με τα ρεπορτάζ σας...


Οι Leoπαγιδες ετοιμαζονται vinman και να ξερεις οτι θα βαλω και δολωμα :Wink: .Αυτη η φωτο λοιπον πριν λιγη ωρα.

PA090060_resize.JPG

----------


## roussosf

και για οσους θελουν να δουν το santana μια μερα πριν το ατυχημα είναι *εδώ*

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια ομορφη παρεα που μαλλον ειδαμε χθες βραδυ για τελευταια φορα.Speedrunner III,Aιολος Κεντερης Ι,Αρτεμις,Highspeed 1.

PA040008_resize.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Μια ομορφη παρεα που μαλλον ειδαμε χθες βραδυ για τελευταια φορα.Speedrunner III,Aιολος Κεντερης Ι,Αρτεμις,Highspeed 1.


 Νατα μας τωρα. Δεν μας εφταναν τοσο καιρο οι απλες νυχτερινες που μας απογειωναν αρχισαμε και τα καρε :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το Σουπερφέρυ που το πήγατε Νίκο? Βλέπω ή άδεια σε έχει σηκώσει και δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε.... :Very Happy: . Μια χαρά το εργαλείο, του πήρες τον αέρα βλέπω...

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το Σουπερφέρυ που το πήγατε Νίκο? Βλέπω ή άδεια σε έχει σηκώσει και δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε..... Μια χαρά το εργαλείο, του πήρες τον αέρα βλέπω...


Γατα εισε καπτεν η φωτο ειναι παραμονη εκλογων :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Νατα μας τωρα. Δεν μας εφταναν τοσο καιρο οι απλες νυχτερινες που μας απογειωναν αρχισαμε και τα καρε


Ρόσι, δεν τσίμπησε για μια δέυτερη.....  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ρόσι, δεν τσίμπησε γαι μια δέυτερη.....


Τσιμπησεεεεεεε

PA040016_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Απαγορευτικο στις 13/10/09

PA130142_resize.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

To Superferry II ειναι στην δεξαμενη ;  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> To Superferry II ειναι στην δεξαμενη ;


Σωστά, σήμερα έπεσε όπως ανέφερε φίλος στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια μπραβο.

----------


## Leo

Η εικόνα του Νεωρίου της Σύρου την 27.10.09
Μακάρι να ήταν πάντα έτσι... για όλους, κυρίως όμως για τους εργαζόμενους που το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο τους.
Norwegian Dream, Wild Lotus, Indian Reefer, *Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ*, Peruvian Reefer, Aquamarine και τέλος *Blue Star 2* .*

PICT7498.jpg

άνετα φορτώνει αν ανοίξει το visor

PICT7483.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

30/10/09 συναντηση των δυο αδελφων.......

PA300820_resize.JPG
Για ολους τους λατρεις των μεγαλων Μπλου Σταρ :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Καιρό έχω να δω την όμορφη Σύρο και πρέπει να κανονίσω ταξίδι! Οι φώτο καταπληκτικές!

----------


## Leo

> Καιρό έχω να δω την όμορφη Σύρο και πρέπει να κανονίσω ταξίδι! Οι φώτο καταπληκτικές!


Τώρα ξεκίνα, να θα χαρείς και τις μπαλκονάρες του Σουπεφέρυ ΙΙ και θα σε ακολουθήσουν και οι φίλοι του Prince Laurent  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Καιρό έχω να δω την όμορφη Σύρο και πρέπει να κανονίσω ταξίδι! Οι φώτο καταπληκτικές!


Αποστολε ακομη μια για σενα,εχθες το βραδυ!!

PB030014_resize.JPG
και για τον Leo φυσικα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Ενα βιντεάκι cartoon μπορείτε να δείτε εδω...
Αφιερωμένο στον Λεωνίδα!

----------


## roussosf

> Ενα βιντεάκι cartoon μπορείτε να δείτε εδω...
> Αφιερωμένο στον Λεωνίδα!


Κωστακη εισαι απαιχτος

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ενα βιντεάκι cartoon μπορείτε να δείτε εδω...
> Αφιερωμένο στον Λεωνίδα!


 
Τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος άμα εχει κέφια ε???

----------


## leonidas

Μετα απο αρκετες μερες ξεχασιας και τρεξιματων μπορεσα να ευχαριστησω με ολη μου τη καρδια τον φιλο Κωστα γι αυτο το μοναδικο αλλα και υπεροχο βιντεο καρτουν με το αγαπημενο μου λιμανι σε μια απο τις πιο ομορφες στιγμες που εζησα το φετινο καλοκαιρι...
Η συμπεριφορα μου ειναι απαραδεκτη γιατι τωρα σχολιαζω αλλα και ευχαριστω πολυ (παλι) τπν φιλο Κωστα γι αυτη την τοσο λαμπερη αφιερωση...
Συγνωμη και σε εσενα αλλα και σε καποιον αλλον... :Cool: 
Ελπιζω η φημη μου ως αγαπητο και ενεργο μελος του www.nautilia.gr να μην με προδωσε λογω μικρης απουσιας μου...

Φιλε Κωστα η παρακατω φωτογραφια για σ'ενα!!!!!!

DSCN1062.jpg



ΣΥΡΟΣ 7/8/09  :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Ωχ...δεν το ξερα οτι υπαρχει τετοια φωτογραφια...
σ' ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
και να ξερεις οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κανενα.
να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας
Και η Ερμούπολις ήταν και είναι ένα σημαντικό λιμάνι της Ελλάδας και γιατί όχι  του κόσμου. Έφτιαξα  μια μικρή παρουσίαση με τα πλοία και τα ωραία κτίρια της πρωτεύουσας που συνοδεύεται από νησιώτικη μουσική και θα την βρείτε εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMFSMiI69jk  . Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikos_V

> Γεια σας
> Και η Ερμούπολις ήταν και είναι ένα σημαντικό λιμάνι της Ελλάδας και γιατί όχι  του κόσμου. Έφτιαξα  μια μικρή παρουσίαση με τα πλοία και τα ωραία κτίρια της πρωτεύουσας που συνοδεύεται από νησιώτικη μουσική και θα την βρείτε εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMFSMiI69jk  . Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.
> Ευχαριστώ


Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο.Μπραβο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

17-11-09 μια συναντηση αστεριων!!Blue Star 1,Blue Star Naxos,Blue Star Paros.

PB170588_resize.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτική νυχτερινή...... :Cool:

----------


## Naias II

*Μια συνάντηση Superferry II και ¶ρτεμις στο λιμάνι της Σύρου*

Αφιερωμένη στους Συριανούς, στους λάτρεις της Σύρου και ειδικά στους Leo και Nikos_V

----------


## zozef

PC110021.JPG
Η προεκτεση του ντοκου στη Συρο δεν πηγε χαμενει.Βρηκε τη χρήση του.

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Μια συνάντηση Superferry II και ¶ρτεμις στο λιμάνι της Σύρου*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Συριανούς, στους λάτρεις της Σύρου και ειδικά στους Leo και Nikos_V


Ευχαριστω πολυ Naias II.Η επομενη για εσενα και το zozef που εχει παρει την φωτογραφικη μηχανη επομου και πυροβολει......... :Very Happy: 

PC131051_resize.JPG

----------


## zozef

> Ευχαριστω πολυ Naias II.Η επομενη για εσενα και το zozef που εχει παρει την φωτογραφικη μηχανη επομου και πυροβολει.........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68951


Νικολη η πανοραμικη πολυ καλη μπραβω.Τωρα για το <πυροβολώ> απλος τις ανησυχίες διατυπωνω.

----------


## roussosf

> Νικολη η πανοραμικη πολυ καλη μπραβω.Τωρα για το <πυροβολώ> απλος τις ανησυχίες διατυπωνω.





> Ευχαριστω πολυ Naias II.Η επομενη για εσενα και το zozef που εχει παρει την φωτογραφικη μηχανη επομου και πυροβολει.........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68951


δε μου λετε
εσεις στη Συρο αλλη δουλεια δεν εχετε?
ολοι με μια μηχανη στα χερια ειστε?
παντως κακα τα ψεματα 
αν και μενω διπλα στη θαλασσα εκει εχετε αλλη χαρη
μα εισαστε παντα καλα και να μας κανετε να ζηλευουμε

----------


## Nikos_V

Εχθες με μεγαλη καθυστερηση το Νησος Χιος στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης οπου θα συναντησει τους υπολοιπους ακτοπλοους!!Το βραδυ που επεστρεψε με προορισμο για Χιο εδεσε με απαγορευτικο.
PC180884_resize.JPG

αφιερωμενη στους leonida,zozef.roussosf :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

> 17-11-09 μια συναντηση αστεριων!!Blue Star 1,Blue Star Naxos,Blue Star Paros.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66859



Εξαιρετική φώτο. Μπράβο, και νυχτερινή...!!!!! Τα δύο αδελφάκια, δεξιά και αριστερά και στη μέση ο μεγάλος της Εταιρείας.....

----------


## zozef

Νικολη, αυτα να τα βλεπουν, αυτοι που εχουν βαλθει,* με το ασφαλες του λιμανιου της Συρου* (αλλα *5* παιρνει ακομα μεσα).

----------


## roussosf

> Νικολη, αυτα να τα βλεπουν, αυτοι που εχουν βαλθει,* με το ασφαλες του λιμανιου της Συρου* (αλλα *5* παιρνει ακομα μεσα).


καλα κρατησου λιγο...
για φυλαξη μπορει ναι 
αλλα για κανονικη λειτουργια και τα δυο πολλα ειναι

----------


## zozef

Γιατι και στο Πειραια το ιδιο δεν γινετε? Βγες εσυ να μπω εγω.
Γνωστο το περιμενε με το B/S 1 τοτε που εφευγε 4.00
Γιαυτο και αλλαξε ωρα.

----------


## roussosf

το θεμα δεν ειναι το μπες βγες αυτο συμβαινει σε όλα τα λιμανια του κοσμου
το θεμα ειναι ποσα μπορουν ταυτοχρονα μπορουν να φορτωεκφορτώσουν
πχ στην Τηνο μπορουν δυο το ιδιο και στη Μυκονο στη Συρο οχι

----------


## zozef

Αγαπητε roussosf προσεχως θα σου στειλω με* τρεις* αφιξης ταυτοχρονες,κανε υπομονη.

----------


## roussosf

> Αγαπητε roussosf προσεχως θα σου στειλω με* τρεις* αφιξης ταυτοχρονες,κανε υπομονη.


για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα τι ενοω
 και πεντε αφιξεις μπορει να εχει το θεμα δεν ειναι το πλοιο πολυ λιγο με ενδιαφερει ειναι δουλεια του πληρωματος  με τους επιβατες τι γινετε
φαντασου τα δυο να ξεφορτωνουν και το ένα να φορτωνει και να ειναι στη μεση ε ρε γελια 
αλλα ξεχασα το syros traffic θα τους βαλει με την σειρα και θα τους πει που πρεπει να δεσει ο καθενας
η Αθηνα σε ημερα με πορειες και με απεργιακες κινητοποιησεις ειναι παραδεισος

----------


## vinman

*Kυριακή 27 Δεκέμβρη,Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ παρέα με ¶ρτεμις!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70506

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους Συριανούς *ρεπόρτερ*, *φίλους* και ειδικά για τον φανατικό Συριανό (Γαλησσιανό) Λεωνίδα  :Very Happy: .

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο Stream, το μόλις αποδεξαμενισμένο Thompson Spirit, στο βάθος το Superfast XI πλησιάζει για είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Όλα αυτά μόλις χθές από την μπαλκονάρα της πασίγνωστης πλώρης. 
DSCN0110syr.jpg
Η γνωστή άγνωστη έκανε την υπέρβαση  :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Πανέμορφη! Και πολύ ιδιαίτερη!

----------


## zozef

O ρεπορτερ πρεπει να εχει αλλη μια φωτογραφια ,γιατι λιγο ποιο αριστερα ερχετε το ΧΙΟΣ και το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

----------


## roussosf

> Για όλους τους Συριανούς *ρεπόρτερ*, *φίλους* και ειδικά για τον φανατικό Συριανό (Γαλησσιανό) Λεωνίδα .
> 
> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο Stream, το μόλις αποδεξαμενισμένο Thompson Spirit, στο βάθος το Superfast XI πλησιάζει για είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Όλα αυτά μόλις χθές από την μπαλκονάρα της πασίγνωστης πλώρης. 
> DSCN0110syr.jpg
> Η γνωστή άγνωστη έκανε την υπέρβαση


καμια φωτο απο τα φαναρακια θα δουμε?

----------


## zozef

Καλο μηνα και καλο απογευμα ,το CORAL πρωι-πρωι μπαινει στο Νεοριο
P1250002.JPG

----------


## zozef

Περιεργη κινηση σημερα στο λιμανι,το AEGAEO με το LADY SARYA
ΑP2120007NA.JPG

----------


## Melis7

> Για όλους τους Συριανούς *ρεπόρτερ*, *φίλους* και ειδικά για τον φανατικό Συριανό (Γαλησσιανό) Λεωνίδα .
> 
> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο Stream, το μόλις αποδεξαμενισμένο Thompson Spirit, στο βάθος το Superfast XI πλησιάζει για είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Όλα αυτά μόλις χθές από την μπαλκονάρα της πασίγνωστης πλώρης. 
> DSCN0110syr.jpg
> Η γνωστή άγνωστη έκανε την υπέρβαση


Θεική φώτο........

----------


## manoubras 33

Kαλημερα!Σημερινο δελτιο Συρου λοιπον με 2 εντυπωσιακους επισκεπτες, Το Seabulk Patience οπου αν δεν κανω λαθος προκειτε για cement barge πανω στην βιολαντο, ανεβεικε πρωι πρωι! Και το ρυμουλκο Fairplay IX το οποιο το εφερε ως το νησι! 
P3030048.JPG

P3030057.JPG

P3030061.JPG
Για ολους τους φιλους!

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν απο λιγο απαγορευτικο στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης.

P3080132.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Υπέροχη εικόνα από την πανέμορφη Σύρο!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Νικόλα  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Σκέτη απόλαυση Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._.. :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Πριν απο λιγο απαγορευτικο στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80871


 Πανεμορφη θεα!Υπεροχη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Ιθακη ηδη σφυριζει η αναχωρηση ειναι για τις 18.00 :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Kαλημερα!Σημερινο δελτιο Συρου λοιπον με 2 εντυπωσιακους επισκεπτες, Το Seabulk Patience οπου αν δεν κανω λαθος προκειτε για cement barge πανω στην βιολαντο, ανεβεικε πρωι πρωι! Και το ρυμουλκο Fairplay IX το οποιο το εφερε ως το νησι! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80678
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80679
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80680
> Για ολους τους φιλους!


Ας τα δουμε και τα δυο μαζι.


P3070024.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα! Σημερινο Δελτιο Συρου-Νεωριου με εναν συχνο επισκεπτη της Εταιριας Tomasos Brothers, το Alexis! Αν μπορει καποιος φιλος να μας πει που οφειλεται η κλιση του βαποριου, να μαθουμε κι εμεις που δεν γνωριζουμε..
P3070047.JPG

P3070066.JPG
Για ολους τους Συριανους φιλους!

----------


## zozef

Το ξημερωμα παντος ηταν κανονικα το πλοιο
P3020004.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τι του κάνατε βρε και το μπατάρατε????  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

> Τι του κάνατε βρε και το μπατάρατε????


Ε.Θ.Ξ.(Ενας θεος ξερει)

----------


## roussosf

> Ε.Θ.Ξ.(Ενας θεος ξερει)


ο μπομαν φταιει
ειχε παει στα "ΓΙΑΝΝΕΝΑ" για πιτακια ....... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> ο μπομαν φταιει
> ειχε παει στα "ΓΙΑΝΝΕΝΑ" για πιτακια .......


 
Μπόμαν? δεν έχουν τα φορτηγά....

----------


## roussosf

> Μπόμαν? δεν έχουν τα φορτηγά....


γιατι εσυ πιστεψες οτι ηταν για σουβλακια

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τι του κάνατε βρε και το μπατάρατε????


Κατι ψαχναμε!!!Αλλα μαλλον το βρηκαμε και τωρα που το βρηκαμε............. :Mad:

----------


## zozef

Τωρα που το βρηκες φερτω και στα ισα
P3040012NA.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

περισσότερο και από το Δημητρούλα έχει μπατάρει τούτο δω ρε παιδια...:P

----------


## zozef

> περισσότερο και από το Δημητρούλα έχει μπατάρει τούτο δω ρε παιδια...:P


 Το κρατανε οι καβοι!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση για το παρακάτω συμβάν  :Confused:

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα επεσε απο την δεξαμενη βιολαντο η μπαριζα Seabulk patience και μεταφερθηκε μπροστα στο λιμεναρχειο του λιμανιου!
P3120060 !.JPG

P3120065 !.JPG

----------


## zozef

Μ. Παρασκευη μεσημερι τα AQUA με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 
P3230018NA.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Μ. Παρασκευη μεσημερι τα AQUA με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82924


Οι Συριανοί δεν κατεβαίνουν πλέον στο λιμάνι τους, τη βγάζουν στα μπαλκόνια :Very Happy: !!!
Ευχαριστούμε zozef για την ανταπόκριση από το νησί σου :Razz: !!!

----------


## Leo

Μας αδικείτε φανούλα μας..... στο θέμα του πλοίου θα διαπιστώσετε ότι έχει φωτογραφίας από κάμερα (aeageaspeedlines), από το λιμάνι (αιγαιοπλόος) και από τις βεράντες της Ανάστασης (Nikos_V)  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ..... Καλή Ανάσταση φανούλα μου και ότι επιθυμείς.

----------


## φανούλα

> Μας αδικείτε φανούλα μας..... στο θέμα του πλοίου θα διαπιστώσετε ότι έχει φωτογραφίας από κάμερα (aeageaspeedlines), από το λιμάνι (αιγαιοπλόος) και από τις βεράντες της Ανάστασης (Nikos_V) ..... Καλή Ανάσταση φανούλα μου και ότι επιθυμείς.


Επίσης Λέο μου, να 'σαι καλά και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου!!!
Και μην ανησυχείς, έχω δει όλες τις φώτο της Ακουάρας (έχω απαντήσει κιόλας) και απλά ήθελα να πειράξω το Νίκο και το zozef :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ* σε ολους!!!Ανημερα το Πασχα αφιξη του Αιολου Κεντερη ΙΙ σε αντιθεση με το Αρτεμις και το Ακουα που απο το πρωι εψηναν!!!!!!!!!

P4040472.JPG

----------


## zozef

Μ Σαββατο απογευμα, και τα δυο ειναι ωραια!!!
P3240026NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Και τι περιμένουμε ακόμη..... :Wink: .

----------


## zozef

M Tεταρτη πρωι ,φαινετε λιγο και η πλωρη του ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣ
P3180015NA.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και τι περιμένουμε ακόμη......


Για να μην εχεις λοιπον αγωνια cpt να μερικες εικονες απο την κινηση των ημερων........
Εχθες ανημερα του Πασχα τρεις πλωρες......

P4040506.JPG

Και σημερα το Νησος Χιος με το SR III

P4050552.JPG

Το Μπλου Σταρ 2 με τον Αιολο Κεντερη ΙΙ

P4050067.JPG




Το Μπλου Σταρ 2 με το SR III

P4050088.JPG


Και τελος ολα μαζι......

P4050089.JPG

Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα :Wink: 
Αφιερωμενες στον cpt Leo :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Να'σαι καλά Νικόλα!!
Πάντα ''πρωτοπόρος'' στα ρεπορτάζ απο την όμορφη και αγαπημένη Σύρο... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μια φωτό από το λιμάνι μας. Αφιερωμένες στους Leo, Nikos V. και Vinman. 
Κοντεύει να βγάλει "ρίζες" στη Σύρο το Norwegian. Το έχουμε τόσο συνηθίσει, που όταν θα φύγει, θα μας λείπει. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Στολίζει, στολίζεειιιιιιι  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστώ...

Νίκο επίσης ευχαριστώ για το μοναδικό ρεπορτάζ... Πολυσυλλεκτικό και ποικίλο!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους!!!Πριν απο λιγο καιρο τοποθετηθηκαν καινουργιες μπιντες στον νεο μωλο στο λιμανι.Ειναι βεβαια μικροτερου μεγεθους αλλα πιστευω οτι η δουλει γινετε.Αλλα δεν εχω δει ακομη καποιο πλοιο να δενει εκει.Να λοιπον οι φωτο.

P3130114.JPG

P3130115.JPG

Αφιερωμενες στον συμφορουμητη που καναμε αυτοψια στο εργο :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Και ο λογος που εκανα την παραπανω αναφορα ειναι γιατι σημερα στο σημειο αυτο ηταν δεμενο το Αβαντις.Νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσαν στον μωλο αυτο να κανουν διανυχτερευση και το Αρτεμις αλλα και ο Αιολος με το Ακουα.

P4070063.JPG

P4070065.JPG

P4070083.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο όπως το προτοείδα μου θύμισε λίγο τον Πρωτοπόρο όχι σαν μέγεθος αλλά για την δουλειά που επρόκειτο να κάνει, αλλά ποτέ δνε έκανε. Το κάνει αυτό το πλοίο ακριβώς? Τι έφερε ή τι θα πάρει?

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αυτό το πλοίο όπως το προτοείδα μου θύμισε λίγο τον Πρωτοπόρο όχι σαν μέγεθος αλλά για την δουλειά που επρόκειτο να κάνει, αλλά ποτέ δνε έκανε. Το κάνει αυτό το πλοίο ακριβώς? Τι έφερε ή τι θα πάρει?


Αυτο το πλοιο δεν εφερε και δεν θα παρει τιποτα ηταν επισκευη στο Νεωριο.Το μυαλο σου στο πονηρο ομως :Very Happy: 
Ακου σου θυμισε τον Πρωτοπορο!!!Ειναι χαμηλο το γκαραζ του Αβαντις!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν ξέρω Leo αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτησή σου, απλά απαντώ γιατί γνωρίζω την εταιρεία καθώς έχει έδρα της την Χαλκίδα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Και είχε - έχει υπό την πλοιοκτησία της καμιά 7αριά Avantis. Τα οποία συνήθως μεταφέρουν τούβλα, κεραμίδια και άλλα οικοδομικά υλικά. Το πρώτο Avantis ερχόταν στον Ωρωπό σαν φορτηγό και ξεφόρτωνε τούλβα δεν θυμάμαι όμως από που καθώς ήμουν <10 ετών. Απλά το θυμάμαι αχνά. Πάντως όλα τα πλοία είναι του ίδιου τύπου και περίπου ιδίου μεγέθους. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

Με πρόλαβες Νίκο !  :Wink: 
Πάντως δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να δουλεύει σαν Ro-Ro... Θα τα έλεγα όλα παλετοφόρα και τα γκαράζ ουσιαστικά βολεύουν στην λειτουργία των παλετοφόρων μηχανημάτων.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Δεν ξέρω Leo αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτησή σου, απλά απαντώ γιατί γνωρίζω την εταιρεία καθώς έχει έδρα της την Χαλκίδα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Και είχε - έχει υπό την πλοιοκτησία της καμιά 7αριά Avantis. Τα οποία συνήθως μεταφέρουν τούβλα, κεραμίδια και άλλα οικοδομικά υλικά. Το πρώτο Avantis ερχόταν στον Ωρωπό σαν φορτηγό και ξεφόρτωνε τούλβα δεν θυμάμαι όμως από που καθώς ήμουν <10 ετών. Απλά το θυμάμαι αχνά. Πάντως όλα τα πλοία είναι του ίδιου τύπου και περίπου ιδίου μεγέθους. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...


Θαναση καλησπερα!!!Πολυ σωστα μας τα ειπες αλλα ο cpt αλλου το πηγαινε!!
Εχουμε προβληματα αυτον τον καιρο με την σταθμευση στην Ερμουπολη και τοτε ο Πρωτοπορος ειχε αγοραστει για πλωτο γκαραζ!!Κατι βεβαια που δεν εγινε!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα για την διευκρίνηση γιατί όταν ακούω "Πρωτοπόρος" πάει αλλού το μυαλό μου και λογικό νομίζω είναι...  :Wink:  

Να είσαι καλά ! Φάση θα είχε πάντως ! Πολύ πρωτότυπη ιδέα !

----------


## Leo

Θάνο, στην τελευταία εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr είχε δυό φωτογραφίες του Πρωτοπόρου στην συλλογή που μας παρουσίασε ο Νίκος.

----------


## zozef

Στο λιμανι πολλα μπορουν να γινου,αρκει να φυγουν καποιοι καρεκλοκενταυροι που κρατουν καποιες θεσεις
P3280008NA.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Θαναση καλησπερα!!!Πολυ σωστα μας τα ειπες αλλα ο cpt αλλου το πηγαινε!!
> Εχουμε προβληματα αυτον τον καιρο με την σταθμευση στην Ερμουπολη και τοτε ο Πρωτοπορος ειχε αγοραστει για πλωτο γκαραζ!!Κατι βεβαια που δεν εγινε!!


Τι εκανε λεει;;
Πλωτο γκαραζ;;
χαχαχαχα
Τς... σας βρισκω λιγους.
Εμεις το λυσαμε το προβλημα της σταθμευσης στην Τηνο.
Αρκει να μην εχει νοτια.Τοτε ο χωρος μετατρεπεται σε ενυδρειο και παλι κερδισμενοι ειμαστε. Μας στοιχισε βεβαια κατι παραπανω αλλα δεν θα κανουμε και οικονομιες σε τετοια θεματα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τι εκανε λεει;;
> Πλωτο γκαραζ;;
> χαχαχαχα
> Τς... σας βρισκω λιγους.
> Εμεις το λυσαμε το προβλημα της σταθμευσης στην Τηνο.
> Αρκει να μην εχει νοτια.Τοτε ο χωρος μετατρεπεται σε ενυδρειο και παλι κερδισμενοι ειμαστε. Μας στοιχισε βεβαια κατι παραπανω αλλα δεν θα κανουμε και οικονομιες σε τετοια θεματα...


Γεια σου ρε Αντωνη!!! :Very Happy: 
Εμεις εχουμε ενυδρειο εξω απο την πολη αλλα παρκινγκ............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ουτε με νοτια ουτε με βορια..............
Εγω εδω που τα λεμε με τα ποδια πηγαινω στην πολη :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Δεν κατάλαβες, δοκιμαστική πλεύριση, γιατί  την θέση αυτή θα πάρουν τα πλοία που φιλοξενεί το φιλόξενο λιμάνι μας, π.χ. το Aqua Jewel ή και το Αρτεμις ή και το Αιολάκι ΙΙ. Ντόκος γάντι για πλαγιοπρυμοδέτηση.... Ζηλιάρηδες  :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους τους φιλους!Σημερινο πρωινο Δελτιο Συρου κατα την αφιξη του βαπορα!!Ενω ακομη μεσα στο λιμανι υπαρχει και η θαλαμηγος Privetes Lives δεμενη μπροστα απο το λιμεναρχειο..
P41400481.JPG

P41400492.JPG

P41400503.JPG

P41400644.JPG
Αφιερωμενες στους Συριανουν φιλους, και σε ολη την παρεα!

----------


## Trakman

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε manoubra από την όμορφη Σύρο!

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστω πολυ Trakman!Να προσθεσω οτι σε λιγες ωρες θα εχουμε και το κρουαζιεροπλοιο Minerva,πριν λιγο αναχωρησε απο τον Πειραια και συμφωνα με το AIS ερχεται στα μερη μας!Kαλος να μας ερθει και αυτο,ειναι πανεμορφο σκαρι!Να υποθεσω συντηρηση-δεξαμενισμο? Η καποια κρουαζιερα με επισκεπτες?

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου κρουαζιερόπλοια ! Ανυπομονούμε να το δούμε !  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου κρουαζιερόπλοια ! Ανυπομονούμε να το δούμε !


Ε μα... δεν κανονίζεις, σ αρέσει η Σύρος και η Minerva μα δεν το βοηθάς λιγάκι να πάμε μια βόλτα οι Συριανοί σε περιμένουν..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καινουργιες αφιξεις λοιπον σημερα στο λιμανι μας!!
Με πλαινο καταπελτη επιβατων!!
Τα σχολια δικα σας :Wink: 

P4210112.JPG

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Με πλαινο καταπελτη επιβατων!!
> Τα σχολια δικα σας


Αζόρες, προφανώς. Εξ ου και ο (αντιαισθητικός κατ' εμέ) πλαϊνός καταπέλτης.
Φαίνεται πως οι Αζόρες συμφέρουν περισσότερο από το Ραφήνα - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Πάρος (βλ. δρομολόγιο του πρώην HS 2)...

----------


## Leo

Απαπα.... Μα τι χρειάζεται αυτό το όντως αντιαισθητικό πράγμα εκεί... :Mad:  ...

----------


## speedrunner

Μα τι λιμάνια έχουν  εκεί στις Αζόρες και δεν μπορούν να δέσουν τα πλοία όπως σε εμάς????

----------


## Django

Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου αρχές Ιανουαρίου 2010. Κόσμος και ντουνιάς. Οι τυχεροί (ο τυχερός δηλαδή) που ήταν πάνω στο Superferry II, στη γνωστή μπαλκονάρα, όπως θα έλεγε και ο ίδιος, εκείνη την ημέρα παρακαλείται να δώσει αναλυτικότερο ρεπορτάζ. 

:evil:

----------


## Leo

Θα την ρωτήσω και θα μεταφέρω στο φόρουμ ότι μου πει..... που τέτοια τύχη εγώ. Να κανα γλαράκι με χταποδάκι καμια σουπιά. Τέτοια μαζεμένα δεν είχα την τύχη να ζήσω, παρά μόνο να χαζέψω από τις φωτογρφίες  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου αρχές Ιανουαρίου 2010. Κόσμος και ντουνιάς. Οι τυχεροί (ο τυχερός δηλαδή) που ήταν πάνω στο Superferry II, στη γνωστή μπαλκονάρα, όπως θα έλεγε και ο ίδιος, εκείνη την ημέρα παρακαλείται να δώσει αναλυτικότερο ρεπορτάζ. 
> 
> :evil:


Αυτη ειναι συναντηση Django :Cool: 
Για να δουνε μερικοι-μερικοι τι θεα εχουμε.......... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Επειδή είστε προκλητικοί.... αυτό με αγάπη για εσάς!!!

sfii_syros.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Επειδή είστε προκλητικοί.... αυτό με αγάπη για εσάς!!!
> 
> sfii_syros.jpg


μην την χασεις αυτη την φωτο 
του χρονου θα ειναι συλλεκτικη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> μην την χασεις αυτη την φωτο 
> του χρονου θα ειναι συλλεκτικη


...ωχ...προβλέπω νέες τιμωρίες... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## manoubras 33

Μετα απο τις δυο σημερινες αναχωρησεις του Aegean Odyssey, και του Νorwegian Dream (προς το παρον) απο τα ναυπηγεια Νεωριου,ο νεος επισκεπτης για τον καλλωπισμο του εδεσε στο ντοκο σαρανταρη, το φορτηγο Husky Ranner σημαιας Αγγλιας..!
P41900582.JPG
P41900571.JPG
Να με συνχωραται οπου το δελτιο Συρου το εχω κανει δελτιο Νεωριου... Απλα θελω ολοι οι Συριανοι φιλοι που μενουν μακρια απο τον τοπο τους, να εχουν πλήρη εικονα του λιμανιου..!

----------


## Nikos_V

Αυτη την ωρα το Splendour of the seas εξω απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης για μεταφορα ασθενους.Φωτο σε λιγο!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το πλοιο πλησιασε το λιμανι..

P4280135.JPG
η βαρκα ηταν ετοιμη..

P4280164.JPG

P4280168.JPG
Ελπιζουμε ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## vinman

*Πάντα κοντά σε όλα τα γεγονότα απο την όμορφη Σύρο!!
Να'σαι καλά Νικόλα!*

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Star Clipper Σημερα στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης..! 
P4260045.JPG

----------


## Django

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. To classic (πλέον) Sapphire που έχει έρθει μάλλον για μπιντεδάκι και το συμπαθέστατο Sea Coquette που ήρθε για πετρέλαια. Καταθέτω τα τεκμήρια.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. To classic (πλέον) Sapphire που έχει έρθει μάλλον για μπιντεδάκι και το συμπαθέστατο Sea Coquette που ήρθε για πετρέλαια. Καταθέτω τα τεκμήρια.



Φίλε Django εκεί στη ράδα έχετε έναν επισκέπτη αυτή την ώρα...La Jolla λέγεται...Θά χουμε φωτό??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

Το RO-RO SEA COQUETTE σημερα στις εγκαταστασεις τις Αvin για bunkering..! Για τους φιλους Django και BULKERMAN!
P4290067.JPG

----------


## Django

Φίλε  Bulkerman 

  Φαίνεται ελάχιστα από εδώ που είμαι, είναι πίσω από το φανάρι και δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω Αζόλιμνο ή έστω Λαζαρέτα πριν σκοτεινιάσει. Ξέρεις πόσο θα κάτσει; Αν είναι ευχαρίστως να πάω αύριο. 

Django 

ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ πολύ manoubras!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φίλε  Bulkerman 
>   Φαίνεται ελάχιστα από εδώ που είμαι, είναι πίσω από το φανάρι και δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω Αζόλιμνο ή έστω Λαζαρέτα πριν σκοτεινιάσει. Ξέρεις πόσο θα κάτσει; Αν είναι ευχαρίστως να πάω αύριο. 
>   Django 
>   ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ πολύ manoubras!



Για καύσιμα είναι εκεί.Οπότε λίγες ώρες θα μείνει.Να σαι καλά πάντως!!!Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Django

Bulkerman! 

  Σήμερα και μετά τα μηνύματα σου εξελίχτηκε μια τραγελαφική ιστορία με πρωταγωνιστές δύο μέλη του forum, ο ένας είμαι εγώ ο άλλος θα αποκαλυφθεί λίγο αργότερα. 

Προς το παρόν και καθότι ο χρόνος με πιέζει κράτα μια μακρινή από εμένα και ετοιμάσου για δωράκι. 

Να είσαι καλά
  Django

DSCN8430.JPG

----------


## zozef

Πρωινος επισκεπτης στο λιμανι μας
P4210021NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τώρα προσέχω ότι έχει κι "Καλατράβα" στα ντέκ του...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Σημερα ειχαμε και πετρελευση στο Αρτεμης 
P4210010NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Για τον Django με ειδική άδεια από τον mike_rodos, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα *την* έβλεπες....  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Django

Κι όμως μέγιστε Leo την είδα! 

  Και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προώθηση (ο φίλος με τους ειδικούς λόγους ε; ). 

 :Wink: 

  Α ρε Thomson Spirit, καλοτάξιδη να σαι Ολλανδέζα μου. 

Ευχαριστώ φυσικά και τον φωτογράφο. 

Γεια σου ρε Mike!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Bulkerman! 
> 
>   Σήμερα και μετά τα μηνύματα σου εξελίχτηκε μια τραγελαφική ιστορία με πρωταγωνιστές δύο μέλη του forum, ο ένας είμαι εγώ ο άλλος θα αποκαλυφθεί λίγο αργότερα. 
> 
> Προς το παρόν και καθότι ο χρόνος με πιέζει κράτα μια μακρινή από εμένα και ετοιμάσου για δωράκι. 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά
>   Django
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88141



Φίλε Django ότι και να πω θα ναι λίγο!!!Νίωθω υπόχρεος!! :Very Happy: 

Έχει και δώρο ε? :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Φίλε Django εκεί στη ράδα έχετε έναν επισκέπτη αυτή την ώρα...La Jolla λέγεται...Θά χουμε φωτό???





> Bulkerman! 
> 
>   Σήμερα και μετά τα μηνύματα σου εξελίχτηκε μια τραγελαφική ιστορία με πρωταγωνιστές δύο μέλη του forum, ο ένας είμαι εγώ ο άλλος θα αποκαλυφθεί λίγο αργότερα. 
> 
> Προς το παρόν και καθότι ο χρόνος με πιέζει κράτα μια μακρινή από εμένα και ετοιμάσου για δωράκι. 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά
>   Django
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88141


Τραγελαφικη......χα χα :Very Happy: 
Για τον Bulkerman που το ζητησε και τον "βιαστικο" Django!!!!!!!!!!
La Jolla.....
P5030603.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τραγελαφικη......χα χα
> Για τον Bulkerman που το ζητησε και τον "βιαστικο" Django!!!!!!!!!!
> La Jolla.....
> P5030603.JPG



 Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α Σ !!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!

Υ.Γ Πρέπει να έγιναν πάρα πολλά για να βγει αυτή η φώτο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α Σ !!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!
> 
> Υ.Γ Πρέπει να έγιναν πάρα πολλά για να βγει αυτή η φώτο...


Σωστος ο Bulkerman!!!!
Παρα πολλα :Cool:

----------


## Django

@Nikos V Εντάξει Νίκο σου ανάβω το πράσινο φως και έχεις την άδεια να με κάνεις ρόμπα. 

@Bulkerman Τι υπόχρεος  βρε; Να μην νοιώθεις έτσι! Ο ένας τρέχουμε για τον άλλον, και όλοι μαζί για όλους. Μπορεί να είναι το αγαπημένο σου βαπόρι, μπορεί να είχες μπαρκάρει σε αυτό, μπορεί απλά να γούσταρες να το δεις στη ράδα της Σύρου. Από τη στιγμή που μπορούσε να καλυφθεί το θέμα, το καλύψαμε. ¶σε που μας έδωσες την ευκαιρία να τα πούμε λιγάκι και  να μοιραστούμε ένα όμορφο καραβίσιο απόγευμα. 

 :Cool:

----------


## apollo_express

Γιατί το Norwegian Dream περιολανιέται εδώ και ένα χρόνο από ράδα σε ράδα (μέχρι την Κυριακή ήταν στη ράδα της Σύρου); Συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθει στην ενότητα για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, αλλά δεν το βρήκα.

----------


## Leo

Αυτή είναι μαι σωστή ερώτηση που δεν έχει απάντηση, ράβεε ξύλωνε και αποτέλεσμα :?:.

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως η καμερα περιεργως δουλευει...

nordre.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Παντως η καμερα περιεργως δουλευει...
> 
> nordre.jpg


Εγω θα το πω ακομη μια φορα!
Εισε απιστευτος!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι μας 
P4240012NA.JPG
Οσα χρονια κατεβαινω πρωι κατω στο λιμανι,και κατεβαινω καθε πρωι, πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσα καικια να πουλανε ψαρια!!!

----------


## Leo

> Παντως η καμερα περιεργως δουλευει...
> 
> nordre.jpg


Antoine, αυριο θα φθάσω στις 19.00, θα πάω να στηθώ στην Πυροσβεστική, μη τυχόν και δεν με πάρεις.... Μη τυχόν... αυτό σου λέω μόνο Καγκεμπίτη... :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Την αφιερώνω στον αγαπημένο μου συνταξιδιώτη ... :Very Happy: 
Λιμάνι Ερμούπολης σήμερα στις 19:00  :Wink:  
DSCN1306.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το pan orama την ημερα της απεργιας 05/05/010
P4230003NA.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μ. Παρασκευη μεσημερι τα AQUA με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82924


 TA NEA ΜΕΛΗ ΤΗΣ ....ΝΕΛ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΡΟ???ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.......ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> TA NEA ΜΕΛΗ ΤΗΣ ....ΝΕΛ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΡΟ???ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.......ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ


Ελπίζω ότι στολίζει τις Κυκλάδες μας να μη το πάρει η ΝΕΛ :Very Happy: !!! Δεν τη δίνουμε την Πόπη :Very Happy: !!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ελπίζω ότι στολίζει τις Κυκλάδες μας να μη το πάρει η ΝΕΛ!!! Δεν τη δίνουμε την Πόπη!!!!!!


Δε θα τα πάρουμε και όλα μην αγχώνεσαι,απλά θα τα ομορφαίνουμε-με τα σινιάλα μας- και θα τα έχουμε εκεί να σας εξυπηρετούνε....ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ:ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Δε θα τα πάρουμε και όλα μην αγχώνεσαι,απλά θα τα ομορφαίνουμε-με τα σινιάλα μας- και θα τα έχουμε εκεί να σας εξυπηρετούνε....ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ:ΝΕΛ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ


Όπως και ΝΕΛίτες να φανταστώ έτσι?? Γιατί στη Μυτιλήνη που είχα έρθει πριν 2 μήνες....και πήγα να βγάλω εισητήρια από το Κεντρικό Πρακτορείο της ΝΕΛ, ο ιδιοκτήτης όλο κάπου αλλού ήταν :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινό απογευματινό δελτίο Σύρου, δηλαδή πριν από λίγο, με τρεις αφίξεις στον ιδιο χρονο. Πραγματικά στο λιμάνι επικρατούσε ο πανικός, παντού αυτοκίνητα και κόσμος στην τρεχάλα! Πολύ έντονη κίνηση κόσμου..! όπου αφήνει πλέον το νησί και ξαναγύρνα στην καθημερινότητα…. Ας  δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες από την αφίξεις των τριών βαποριών.!Αφιερωμένες!!
Πρώτος ο βάπορας με την υπέροχη μανούβρα. Blue Star 1.
P5200059.JPG
Ενώ παράλληλα εισέρχεται το Αίολος κεντέρης ΙΙ
P5200057.JPG
P5200061.JPG
δεν περνούν λίγα λεπτά και φτάνει και το Speedrunner 3
P5200072.JPG
έπεται συνεχεια ...

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχες! ευχαριστούμε manoubras 33!

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη αλλες δυο, με την υπεροχη μανουβρα του SpeedRunner 3..
P5200079.JPG

P5200081.JPG
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Οι ανταποκριτες του *nautilia* ειναι παντου............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P5240237.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ας δουμε μερικες ακομη εικονες.....


P5240205.JPG

P5240230.JPG

----------


## Leo

Δεν παίζεστε.....  :Very Happy: . Λείπει τώρα ο κύριος με το ποδήλατο  :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Η αφιξη του ΑΚ ΙΙ

P5240252.JPG

Η εμφανιση του cpt Γιωργου με το SR III 

P5240257.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Η αφιξη του SR III....

P5240297.JPG

P5240303.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και τελος η εμφανιση του HS 4......

P5240318.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Οι ανταποκριτες του *nautilia* ειναι παντου............
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90828


Ο Καραβολατρης - Κρανοφορος - Καραβομαραγκος - Μανουβραδορος, ειμαι ΕΓΩ!!!! Ειστε απιστευτος!!! :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστωωω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
Ειδικη αφιερωση...........
*vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo*!!!!!!!

P5240306.JPG

----------


## zozef

Απο αλλη γωνια
TNS 265NA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νίκο ο Θανάσης τι φταίει? Εντάξει οι υπόλοιποι έχουμε κάτι  που μας δένει  :Very Happy: . Σήμερα "το σκίσατε" το θέμα ή μάλλον η Σύρος είχε θέμα!!!!! Σας ευχαριστούμε  :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

> Απο αλλη γωνια
> TNS 265NA.jpg


Ολε!!!!!
Γεια σου ρε zozef με τα ωραια σου!! :Very Happy: 
Δεν πιστευω να εχεις μονο αυτη!!!!

----------


## zozef

Και αυτη
TNS 276NA.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και αυτη
> TNS 276NA.jpg


Ξανα ΟΛΕ!! :Very Happy: !!
Κανε υπομονη εχω και εγω!!!

----------


## vinman

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
> Ειδικη αφιερωση...........
> *vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo*!!!!!!!
> 
> P5240306.JPG


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!
....μας πήρατε χαμπάρι Νικόλα....!!! :Very Happy: 
Πραγματικά το σκίσατε το θέμα όπως λέει και ο Leo!!
Nα'στε καλά παιδιά... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
> Ειδικη αφιερωση...........
> *vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo*!!!!!!!
> 
> P5240306.JPG



Πετάμε...  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα !  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!*
> Ειδικη αφιερωση...........
> *vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo*!!!!!!!
> 
> P5240306.JPG



Αυτά μου κάνετε και σε λίγο ο Μαρούλης θα μου ζητάει _Δήλωση Αποκλειστικής Αφοσίωσης στα Πλεούμενα_...!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Νίκο!!!

(Σόρυ για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση!!!)

----------


## zozef

Μια αναχωριση
ios 201NA.jpg
Και μια αφιξη
ios 214NA.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ακομη δυο φωτογραφιες του Salamis Filoxenia η μια παρεα με το Νησος Μυκονος και η απογευματιμη αναχωρηση.....

P5270559.JPG

P5270581.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> Απο αλλη γωνια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90844


 2 όμορφα πλοία -το καθένα στο είδος του- δύο εταιρείων πρότυπο.Ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο σου φίλε

----------


## Nikos_V

Χθεσινη αποψη του λιμανιου της Ερμουλης!!!
ΟΝΕΙΡΟ :Very Happy: 

P6040183.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Χθεσινη αποψη του λιμανιου της Ερμουλης!!!
> ΟΝΕΙΡΟ
> 
> P6040183.JPG


Νικολα αυτο το στολιδι που φωταγογει το λιμανι σας ειναι το Ονειρο ε???
πραγματηκα το να το βλεπεις νυχτα σε ενα τοσο ομορφο λιμανι ειναι σαν ΟΝΕΙΡΟ... ενα απο τα 4 αγαπημενα μου pleasure craft,τα αλλα 3 ειναι το prince abdullaziz,το alexander kai το paris

----------


## Nikos_V

> Νικολα αυτο το στολιδι που φωταγογει το λιμανι σας ειναι το Ονειρο ε???
> πραγματηκα το να το βλεπεις νυχτα σε ενα τοσο ομορφο λιμανι ειναι σαν ΟΝΕΙΡΟ... ενα απο τα 4 αγαπημενα μου pleasure craft,τα αλλα 3 ειναι το prince abdullaziz,το alexander kai το paris


Σωστα φιλε ιθακη αυτο το σκαφος ειναι το Ονειρο!!!
Ομορφο σκαφος εχει ερθει αρκετες φορες στο λιμανι μας!
Και το στολισε πραγματικα :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα ειχαμε αφιξη του ANKARA στο λιμανι μας!!

P6060001.JPG

P6060041.JPG

Κρουαζιερα του Ναυτικου Επιμελητηριου της Τουρκιας στα Ελληνικα νησια πριν καταληξουν στον Πειραια αυριο για τα Ποσειδωνια!!!

----------


## vinman

*Κυριακή ξημερώματα στην Ερμούπολη με το ¶κουα να αναχωρεί στις 06.00 και δεμένα τα 'Αρτεμις και Φλάινγκ Κάτ 3...!!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97308

----------


## leonidas

Τρέεελαα!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μανώληηηηηηηηηη,τί μας κάνεις τώρα και είμαι και πολύ μακρυά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Φοβερή!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Μια πόλη που λάτρεψα!!!
Αφιερωμένη στην παρέα του καφέ της Κυριακής και σε όλους τους φίλους από τη Σύρο!!!

Trakakis_P7113258.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Κυριακή ξημερώματα στην Ερμούπολη με το ¶κουα να αναχωρεί στις 06.00 και δεμένα τα 'Αρτεμις και Φλάινγκ Κάτ 3...!!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97308





> Μια πόλη που λάτρεψα!!!
> Αφιερωμένη στην παρέα του καφέ της Κυριακής και σε όλους τους φίλους από τη Σύρο!!!
> 
> Trakakis_P7113258.jpg


Trakman,vinman καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες απο την αρχοντισα των κυκλαδων :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον ''ξενιτεμένο'' φίλο ¶ρη,τον απόντα Λεωνίδα που όμως θα παραΣΥρθεί σύντομα και φυσικά σε όλη την υπέροχη Συριανή παρέα του Σαββατοκύριακου!!*
*¶ρτεμις και Αίολος!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97387

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Χίλλια ευχαριστώ Μανώλη.Αρχόντισσα με τα όλα της.Φοβερές και τρομερές λήψεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οι φιλοι Trakman και vinman δωσανε ρεστα...ρεσιταλ  φωτογραφιας!!!

----------


## Trakman

Για τους εκλεκτούς φίλους από τη Σύρο!!!
(Σόρυ για το μεγάλο μέγεθος, αλλά δύσκολο να χωρέσεις όλο το λιμάνι σε 1000 pixels!!!)

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερινη αφιξη του Sapphire στην Ερμουπολη...........

P7140047.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και μετα απο λιγο απεκτησε και παρεα........Salamis Filoxenia!!

P7140055.JPG
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ!! 
Ευχαριστουμε ολα τα παιδια και φιλους, που μας χαρισαν πραγματικα πανεμορφες εικονες απο το νησι. 
Σημερα στην απογευματινη μου βολτα, χαζεψα και απολαυσα αυτα τα δυο ομορφα σκαρια..! 
Sapprhire kai Salamis filoxenia.
Για ολους τους Συριανους φιλους και μη.
DSCN0140.jpg

DSCN0152.jpg

DSCN0156.jpg

Υ.Γ. Νικο ωραια θεα εχετε απο κει πανω! Ζηλευω! Παντος θα σας ξαναεπισκεφτω συντομα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ!! 
> Ευχαριστουμε ολα τα παιδια και φιλους, που μας χαρισαν πραγματικα πανεμορφες εικονες απο το νιση. 
> Σημερα στην απογευματινη μου βολτα, χαζεψα και απολαυσα αυτα τα δυο ομορφα σκαρια..! 
> Sapprhire kai Salamis filoxenia.
> Για ολους τους Συριανους φιλους και μη.
> DSCN0140.jpg
> 
> DSCN0152.jpg
> 
> ...


Ωραιος ο Γιαννης!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Πάω για ύπνο πατριωτάκια, με στείλατεεεεεε  :Very Happy:  Να 'χαμε τι να 'χαμε μια ταράτσα νάχαμε  :Very Happy:  Σούπερρρρ! Ευχαρσιτούμε!

@ Τrakman & vinman ..... παληκάρια αν νομίζετε ότι είδατε την Σύρο.... απογοητευτείτε  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Και εδω κατα την αναχωρηση του SALAMIS
likos 013NA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αααααα, μα εσείς έχετε ξεφύγει εντελώς. Μπράβο συλλέκτη θαλασσινών μεζέδων!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*¶κουα και Ιπτάμενο Γατί 3 στην Ερμούπολη...τον περασμένο Σάββατο προς Κυριακή...!!!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97988

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας απογευμα, η καθιερωμενη συναντηση καθε Παρασκευη πρωι.
IMG_3086NA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χθες αργά το βράδυ το δελτίο κατέγραψε!

DSCN1642syros.jpg

για όλους εσας που αγαπάτε το νησί μας και τα ποστάλια που το στόλισαν!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το δελτιο επισης κατεγραψε και τον βραδινο επισκεπτη (στο κοκκινο) ;-)
Για την συναντηση μας μετα απο καιρο, και την ομορφη αλλα συντομη κουβεντα μπροστα απο μια ογκωδης πλωρη!  :Very Happy: 
DSCN0484.jpg

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου Γιαννάκη, με τα ωραία σου  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Χθες το μεσημερι ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και το SAMAR.
030NA.jpg
Υπαρχουν σκαφατοι και *σκαφατοι*!!!!!!!!!
023NA.jpg
Και που μονο σαμαρι δεν ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Θέλει λίγη ώρα να την καταλάβετε..Προσπάθησα πολύ να την φτιάξω, ήταν πιο σκοτεινή...συγνώμη για την ποιότητα... :Cool: 

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ & BLUE STAR PAROS, 22/8/10 στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Θέλει λίγη ώρα να την καταλάβετε..Προσπάθησα πολύ να την φτιάξω, ήταν πιο σκοτεινή...συγνώμη για την ποιότητα...
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ & BLUE STAR PAROS, 22/8/10 στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης


*Επειδή η γωνία λήψης μας ξεγελάει λίγο, τα πλοία στην πραγματικότητα δεν ακούμπησαν.. Η βαρδιόλα του Νήσος Μύκονος είναι πιο μπροστά από την βαρδιόλα του Blue Star Paros (περίπου εκεί που είναι τα παράθυρα του καθρέπτη του Blue Star Paros) .!Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες και από τα δύο πλοία, δεν ακούμπησαν για πολύ λίγο..!*

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση του Νήσος Μύκονος απο την Ερμούπολη..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103582

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα το πρωι που κατεβηκα μια βολτα στο λιμανι, συναντησα το Δηλος Εξπρες στο ντοκο του τελωνειου..
Απ΄οτι καταλαβα αργοτερα πραγματοποιησε εκτακτη προσεγγιση για μεταφορα ασθενη.
Δυο φωτογραφιες κατα την αναχωρηση του.
DSCN0714.jpg

DSCN0717.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Παρασκευη 13/08/10 στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης Χαισπιντ 5-Μπλου Σταρ 2-Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ!!
Για τους leonida,Nissos Mykonos,diagora!!
P8130064.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Σαββατο 07/08/10 στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης Ιπποτης-Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη-Αρτεμις!
P8070369.JPG

----------


## Leo

Δελτίο Σύρου της 2 Σεπτ. 2010
Ο απόπλους του Νήσος Μύκονος και του Blue Star Ithaki, με διαφορά λίγων λεπτών. Για όλους εσάς.

DSCN1775.jpg

DSCN1780.jpg

DSCN1782.jpg

DSCN1784.jpg

DSCN1786.jpg

Η συνέχεια αυτονόητη..... μερικές φωτό στο θέμα του Νήσος Μύκονος
Φωτό: Δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις, μια γνωστή ταξιδιάρα καραβολάτρισσα  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Παρασκευη 13/08/10 στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης Χαισπιντ 5-Μπλου Σταρ 2-Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ!!
> Για τους leonida,Nissos Mykonos,diagora!!
> P8130064.JPG


 Ευχαριστω Νικο.Ομορφο traffic :Wink:  
*Φωτογραφια Leo.Aπιστευτη ανεση του cpt Σπυρου στην βαρδιολα :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Τον κύριο που με υποδέχτηκε την 1η Σεπτέμβρη στην Σύρο τον γνωρίζουμε??
Επιπλέον πληροφορίες:
1.Ειναι ένας κύριος που βγάζει κάτι θολές και κουνημένες φωτογραφίες.Ενα μάτσο χάλι :Very Happy: 
2.Συνεχώς την βγάζει σε ένα χάλια μπαλκόνι με χάλια θέα για να τραβάει τις φωτογραφίες αυτές 
3.Θα τον βρείτε και στον προβλήτα της Ερμούπολης να φωτογραφίζει τυχαία τις δεξαμενές  ψάχνοντας με τέρμα ζουμ ακόμα αυτή την βιολάντω Γουλανδρή που του έχει πει  ο Λεο οτι βρίσκεται εκεί


P9011488.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μήπως γνωρίζουμε και τον νεαρό που με υποδέχτηκε στην Σύρο το μεσημέρι της 13ης Αυγούστου?
Με μία φράση ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΕΤΑΙ...*
P8131437.JPG
*Ο νεαρός της φωτογραφίας έψαχνε να με βρει πάνω στο Νήσος Μύκονος για να με φωτογραφίσει αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να με βρει κάποιος... Εγώ όμως τον εντόπισα!*

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά θα ήθελα οποιος έχει και μπορεί να ανεβάσει κάποιες  παλιές φωτό από την Σύρο της δεκαετίας του 90 !!!Υπάρχει αλήθεια κάτι ?/

----------


## zozef

Χθεσινο περασμα εξω απο το λιμανι με ολιγολεπτη σταση για αποβιβαση ασθενη με δικα του μεσα οπως βλεπετε.
IMG_4401NA.jpg
IMG_4384NA.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

29/09/10 Αριστερη του cpt Ηλια στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης παρεα με το Νησος Μυκονος!!!
P9290085.JPG

P9290088.JPG

P9290092.JPG
Για τους proussos,Naias II,NikosP,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,manoubra33,vinman,Trakm  an,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,leonidas,sylver23.....

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η συνεχεια.....
P9290095.JPG

P9290098.JPG

P9290107.JPG
Για τους pantalis2009,DeepBlue,ιθακη,captain_nionios,Thanas  is89,dokimakos21.......

----------


## NikosP

¶ψογος ο Νικόλας όπως πάντα!
Σ' ευχαριστώ Νίκο.

----------


## dokimakos21

ΣΥΡΟΣ 9.9.2010
PA094001.jpg
PA094005.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

QUIZ : Ποίος Συριανός Καραβολάτρης βρίσκετε σε αυτή την φωτογραφία..?

PA104122.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο Πατήρ και ο υιός..... V :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ο Πατήρ και ο υιός..... V


Χαχαχαχα σωστος Leo..!!!

To δωρο 8α στο δωσει ο ιδιος στο θεμα του Blue Star Ithaki...! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σαββατο 09/10/10.......Ιθακη-Μυκονος-Ακουα!!
PA090155.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν απο λιγο.........
*Κινγκ οφ Θηρα,Αιολος Κεντερις ΙΙ,Samar{ξανα στο λιμανι μας},Ακουα Τζιουελ,Galileo,Μπλου Σταρ Παρος,Αρτεμις* *και λιγο ποιο διπλα το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ*.......μια ομορφη παρεα στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!!!
243.JPG
Για ολους εσας!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πριν απο λιγο.........
> *Κινγκ οφ Θηρα,Αιολος Κεντερις ΙΙ,Samar{ξανα στο λιμανι μας},Ακουα Τζιουελ,Galileo,Μπλου Σταρ Παρος,Αρτεμις* *και λιγο ποιο διπλα το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ*.......μια ομορφη παρεα στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111673
> Για ολους εσας!!


Moναδική...! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη!!!Ευχαριστουμε Nikos_V!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Πριν απο λιγο.........
> *Κινγκ οφ Θηρα,Αιολος Κεντερις ΙΙ,Samar{ξανα στο λιμανι μας},Ακουα Τζιουελ,Galileo,Μπλου Σταρ Παρος,Αρτεμις* *και λιγο ποιο διπλα το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ*.......μια ομορφη παρεα στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111673
> Για ολους εσας!!


Φ-Α-Ν-Τ-Α-Σ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η...!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

*Χθεσινη αφιξη του Νησος Μυκονος και του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη στην βροχερη Ερμουπολη!
Δειτε τι εκανε ο cpt Ηλιας για να κερδισει χρονο!
Καταπληκτικη κινηση απιστευτα σβελτη μανουβρα!!*PA180017.JPG

PA180019.JPG
*Για τους Leo,Trakman,vinman,dokimako,TSS APOLLON,Marouli Niko,prousso,leonida,NikoP,NaiasII,mike_rodos,ελμε  ψη,diagora,Nissos Mykonos,pantelis2009,manoubra33,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο..  ..*

----------


## Nikos_V

*Και η συνεχεια......*
PA180022.JPG

PA180030.JPG

PA180040.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

καλα απιστευτη "κοντρα"....τελικα νικο ξερουμε ποιος ακουμπησε πρωτος τον ντοκο ή θελουμε το photo finish???

----------


## hayabusa

η Σύρος μας θύμισε κάτι από τα παλιά. υπέροχο το ρεπορτάζ  !

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Χθεσινη αφιξη του Νησος Μυκονος και του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη στην βροχερη Ερμουπολη!*
> *Δειτε τι εκανε ο cpt Ηλιας για να κερδισει χρονο!*
> *Καταπληκτικη κινηση απιστευτα σβελτη μανουβρα!!*PA180017.JPG
> 
> PA180019.JPG
> *Για τους Leo,Trakman,vinman,dokimako,TSS APOLLON,Marouli Niko,prousso,leonida,NikoP,NaiasII,mike_rodos,ελμε  ψη,diagora,Nissos Mykonos,pantelis2009,manoubra33,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο..  ..*


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, καταπληκτικές φωτο & υπέροχες ασκήσεις ακριβείας απο τους Έλληνες καπεταναίους. Νά σε καλά για τις ανταποκρίσεις απο το ωραίο σου νησί :Wink:  :Razz: .
Κοίτα και συ στο Μαρία-Ελένη έχεις και σύ αφιέρωση :Surprised: .

----------


## NikosP

Καταπληκτικές εικόνες που σπάνια βλέπουμε πια στα λιμάνια μας, 
Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Leo

Νίκο ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την αφιέρωση του μοναδικού ρεπορτάζ. Αντίθετα με τον φίλο μου τον Γιώργο (ιθάκη) θεωρώ ότι οι μανούβρες και των δύο πλοίων ήταν αρστοτεχνικές καιεξαιρετικά ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ, δεν είδα καμία κόντρα.  Γιώργο δυό ανόμοια πλοία δεν κοντράρουν ούτε στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα, ούτε μέσα στο λιμάνι. Εδώ η παροιμία όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε έχει ένα λόγο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ιθακη

καλε μου καπτεν εγω δεν ειπα οτι καποια απο τις δυο μανουβρες δεν ηταν αριστοτεχνηκη ή ηταν λιγοτερο ασφαλης....ειναι απολυτα λογικο οτι τα δυο πλοια ειναι,οσο ανομοια και να ειναι,θα εχουν διαθορετικη γραμη στο ρεμετζο που πιστευω οτι ειναι χαρακτηριστηκη του εκαστοτε πλοιαρχου...αμα ηταν τα πλοια να ακολουθουν την ιδια ακριβως γραμη αραγματος τοτε θα τα πλοηγουσαν ρομποτ...απο εκει και περα εκεινη την μερα το πρωι ετυχε να μιλαω με εναν πολυ καλο μου φιλο ναυτη,που μου διηγουταν παρομοιες ιστοριες "κοντρων" σε λιμανια της ευρητερης περιοχης με πρωταγονηστες παλι ανομοια πλοια,επτανησος vs bari express,που υπηρχαν αναλογα αξιοθαυμαστες στιγμες....
εν κατακλειδη με τον ορο "κοντρα" δεν εννοουμε κατα αναγκη κατι επικινδυνο,αλλα κατι αξιοθαυμαστο που σε καθηλωνει με αγονοια να το παρακολουθησεις

----------


## Leo

> καλε μου καπτεν εγω δεν ειπα οτι καποια απο τις δυο μανουβρες δεν ηταν αριστοτεχνηκη ή ηταν λιγοτερο ασφαλης....ειναι απολυτα λογικο οτι τα δυο πλοια ειναι,οσο ανομοια και να ειναι,θα εχουν διαθορετικη γραμη στο ρεμετζο που πιστευω οτι ειναι χαρακτηριστηκη του εκαστοτε πλοιαρχου...αμα ηταν τα πλοια να ακολουθουν την ιδια ακριβως γραμη αραγματος τοτε θα τα πλοηγουσαν ρομποτ...απο εκει και περα εκεινη την μερα το πρωι ετυχε να μιλαω με εναν πολυ καλο μου φιλο ναυτη,που μου διηγουταν παρομοιες ιστοριες "κοντρων" σε λιμανια της ευρητερης περιοχης με πρωταγονηστες παλι ανομοια πλοια,επτανησος vs bari express,που υπηρχαν αναλογα αξιοθαυμαστες στιγμες....
> εν κατακλειδη με τον ορο "κοντρα" δεν εννοουμε κατα αναγκη κατι επικινδυνο,αλλα κατι αξιοθαυμαστο που σε καθηλωνει με αγονοια να το παρακολουθησεις


Γιώργο είτε θέλεις να το παραδεχθείς είτε όχι ο όρος "κόντρα" σημαίνει κόντρα και δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από βορά για όχι θετικά σχόλια, στην συγκεκριμένη μανούβρα νομίζω άστοχη.

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Το μονο που θελω να αναφερω ειναι οτι ολο τον καιρο που παρακολουθω τις αφιξοαναχωρησεις των πλοιων στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης ταχυπλοων και συματικων,χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι υπαρχει μεταξυ των πληρωματων  ενας μεγαλος σεβασμος!!
Βοηθα κατα την γνωμη μου και το λιμανι αλλα η συνεργασια των καπετανιων ειναι νομιζω υποδειγματικη!!

----------


## ιθακη

ok,παω πασο καπτεν....εγω παντως για καλο το ειπα λογο οτι μου αρεσε
Χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Nικο σε ευχαριστω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου..Πραγματικα μοναδικο το ρεπορταζ σου και οι εξαιρετικες εικονες απο το λιμανι!!

----------


## Leo

Να ετοιμάζεστε αύριο για το BS Paros, και να ξεχάσετε το μπλέ χρώμα στο φως της μέρας για καμιά 15αριά μέρες. Μακάρι να βγω ψέυτης....

----------


## despo

Βάζουνε τελικά το Ιθακη στη θέση του Πάρος και η γραμμή απο Πειραιά για Σύρο/Τήνο/Μύκονο θα εξυπηρετείται απο την Aegean Speedlines.

----------


## Leo

> Βάζουνε τελικά το Ιθακη στη θέση του Πάρος και η γραμμή απο Πειραιά για Σύρο/Τήνο/Μύκονο θα εξυπηρετείται απο την Aegean Speedlines.



Πράγμα που θεωρώ τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο. Όχι γιατί θα είναι το Speedrunner III στη γραμμή, που συμπαθώ γιατί στηρίζει την γραμμή μας και έμπρακτα με τις καλύτερες τιμές για ταχύπλοο, αλλά για το ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ της Blue Star Ferries γενικότερα. ¶κουσα μάλιστα από συγγενή μου που θα ταξίδευε αύριο πρωί με το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, ότι έλαβε μήνυμα να πάει να πάρει τα λεφτά από το ειστήριο του, γιατί το δρομολόγιο θα είναι ανεκτέλεστο. Μάλιστα επρότειναν το αυριανό απογευματινό δρομολόγιο με το ΒΣ2 και δεν γνώριζαν άν είχε άλλο πλοίο το πρωί....... Συμμερίζομαι την ατυχία της εταιρείας, αλλά όχι  και το εν ψυχρώ άδειασμα μιας γραμμής από τα πρωινά δρομολόγια από Πειραιά στο 100%, να μην προσθέσω και την άλλη γραμμή από Ραφήνα.

----------


## despo

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, ανέκαθεν η Μπλου Σταρ έδινε ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στην ΠαροΝαξία και αυτό φαίνεται και απο τα εκτακτα βραδυνά που κάνει στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού, αλλά και σε άλλες μέρες αιχμής. Και απο ο,τι θυμάμαι λίγα χρόνια πριν με το έδενε το Ιθάκη άφηνε τη γραμμή Σύρου/Τήνου/Μυκόνου και μάλιστα μια τουλάχιστον χρονιά έκανε δρομολόγια ο Αιολος. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια, επειδή πάντα μιλάνε οι αριθμοί, αρα και το κέρδος, τι αφήνει σε τελική ανάλυση η μία γραμμή και τι η άλλη.

----------


## hsw

Υπάρχει συνεννόηση μεταξύ των δύο εταιριών για τα δρομολόγια ή απλα η Aegean Speed Lines εκμεταλλεύεται το κενό που δημιουργείται; Παντώς από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει πλοίο ούτε από τη Ραφήνα, δε θα έπρεπε να παρατήσουν τη γραμμή ξαφνικά για 15 μέρες και από τον Πειραιά..

----------


## zozef

Αυτη ειναι η Ερμουπολη των αντιθεσεων!
erli 004NA.jpg
Παντρεμα νεοκλασικου με μαντερνου!!

----------


## roussosf

> Αυτη ειναι η Ερμουπολη των αντιθεσεων!
> erli 004NA.jpg
> Παντρεμα νεοκλασικου με μαντερνου!!


δεν ειναι αντιθεση αυτη 
ετσι οπως καταντησανε τη Συρο σε λιγο καιρο θα ερχομαστε με φορτηγιδες
και ετσι θα ειναι ποιο πολα τα φορτηγα απο τα επιβατικα

----------


## Leo

Τέτοιος πλουραλισμός πια..... ότι λαχταράει η ψυχή σας σήμερα.....  για τον καψούρη Λεωνίδα!!!

Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικά......
01DSCN5863.jpg
κρύβονται και άλλα δύο

και

ακτοπλοϊκο-κρουαζιερο-τουριστικά....
02DSCN5865.jpg
μικρά μεν αλλά τι να τα κάνεις και μεγάλα?

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινες μεσημεριανες αφιξεις..! Για τους φιλους Nikos_V,Leo,Zozef...
Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο να εχουμε ολοι μας..
*Β.S.Ithaki - Nissos Mykonos*
DSCN1614.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σημερινες μεσημεριανες αφιξεις..! Για τους φιλους Nikos_V,Leo,Zozef...
> Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο να εχουμε ολοι μας..
> *Β.S.Ithaki - Nissos Mykonos*
> DSCN1614.jpg



Ωραία θέα μεσημεριάτικα στη Σύρο!!!Απλά κοιτάς κ απολαμβάνεις βλέποντας τα!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Η χθεσινη "πιρουετα" του cpt Γιωργου Ευμορφοπουλου απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια......!!

PB070335.JPG

PB070338.JPG

PB070343.JPG

Για ολους εσας!! :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

*Σουπερ* Νικο!! Ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## zozef

Το ΑΡΕΘΟΥΣΑ λιγο πριν την σημερινη του αναχωρηση.
kke 005NA.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

λιμανι Σύρας.jpg

Είναι ωραία αυτά τα χειμωνιάτικα πρωινά με λιακάδα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. Βρίσκεις και το φρέσκο ψαράκι σου στο καΐκι κι απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ σου δίπλα στη θάλασσα. 

Για τους Leo, Nikos V., Vinman, Trakman, Zozef, Leonidas, Thanassis 89. Ωρα καλή σε όλους.

----------


## Leo

Από την Σύρο για Πειραιά πέρασε και το Blue Star 1, πριν περίπου μισή ώρα,  προερχόμενο από τα Δωδεκάνησα. Είχε αποπλεύσει από την Ρόδο χθες αργά το απόγευμα.

----------


## Nikos_V

Αυτη την ωρα ο Διαγορας περνα τα φαναρια του λιμανιου της Ερμουπολης.

----------


## Nikos_V

Η εικονα του λιμανιου της Ερμουπολης πριν απο λιγα λεπτα!!
Οι αδελφοι Αιολοι ξεκουραζονται παρεα με το Αρτεμις!!

PC060001.JPG
Για τους manoubra33,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο,kost,roussosf,Leo,vinm  an,Trakman,dokimako21,pantelis2009,DimitrisT...

----------


## Trakman

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη Νίκο!!!! Το λιμάνι σας λάμπει και το χειμώνα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V για την αφιέρωση. Είναι υπέροχη (κοίτα στις θαλασσινές εικόνες :Wink: ). Και πάλι Χρόνια σου πολλά με υγεία. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Τεταρτη μεσημερι στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης...........!!
Μπλου Σταρ Ναξος,Μπλου Σταρ 2,Σουπερφερυ 2,Νησος Μυκονος,Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ :Cool: 

PC220105.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη θέα :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## manoubras 33

Παρασκευή 7 Ιανουαρίου κάτω από ένα γκρίζο απόγευμα εδώ στο νησί, βρίσκομαι ως συνήθως στο χώρος εργασίας μου (στους ταρσανάδες του νησιού) καθώς κάνω ένα διάλειμμα να ξεκουραστώ διότι ήταν δύσκολη ημέρα, (είχε μανούβρα όπως λέμε εδω στα καρνάγια), αντικρίζω να ζυγώνει το ρυμουλκό Αγία Τρίας, χωρίς να γνωρίζω το λόγο της επίσκεψης του απευθείας ο νους μου στάθηκε ότι πρόκειτε να ρυμουλκηθεί μια μπιγα όπου βρίσκετε σε ένα ντοκο αρκετό καιρό (Οι Συριανοί θα ξέρουν) Αν δεν με άπατα η μνήμη μου έχει το όνομα Μακεδονία, εεε και σκέφτηκα πέρασε να την πάρει

Λίγο αργότερα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πρόκειται για την μπιγα, αλλά για το Phoenix (ένα ιστορικό και αρκετά μεγάλο ρυμουλκό από το σύνολο που ανήκει στην οικογένεια του Νεώριου) κάπου εκεί ξεκινά το ρυμουλκιο! Χάζεψα λίγο την όλη διαδικασία και έπειτα συνέχισα την δουλειά μου..

Την επομένη μέρα στον πρωινό καφέ στην δουλεία, συνάντησα τον Καπτα Αντώνη Συρίγο! Ρυμουλκαδόρος όπως δηλώνει εκείνος!! Βετεράνος καπετάνιος στα ρυμουλκά του Νεωρίου, άνθρωπος με ναυτοσύνη, και αλμύρα κεντημένη πάνω στο πετσί του, τώρα πλέον συνταξιούχος!

Τον ρώτησα. Καπτα Αντώνη έφυγε το Phoenix? Δάκρυσα παιδί μου, μου απαντά..Του είπα το αντίο από την βεράντα μου με το τηλέφωνο στο χέρι σε επικοινωνία με ανθρώπους που το είχαν ζήσει, και τους λέω κατέβητε στο λιμάνι ρε να το δείτε για τελευταία φορά, μου είπε στην συνεχεία.. ιδιαίτερο ρυμουλκό, με μπαταριστες μηχανές μου ανέφερε, μπορεί να ήταν δύσκολο αλλά μας διευκόλυνε πολύ όταν ρυμουλκούσαμε μεγάλα βαπόρια κάποτε με αυτό, ήταν οι λίγες αναφορές στα λόγια και στα μάτια του! Τώρα θα είναι ήδη Τουρκιά είπε, και με αυτό έκλεισε η κουβέντα..

Διαλέγω να το αναρτήσω στο θέμα του νησιού, διότι θεώρησα ότι επί πολλά χρόνια ήταν ένα σκαρί εργάτης του ναυπηγείου, και φίλος στους καραβολατρες.. Αν και δεν είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο νησί αλλά ούτε στην χωρά αύτη ,από τα λόγια του Καπτα Αντώνη εισέπραξα ότι ήταν για πολλά χρόνια κάτοικος της Σύρου! 

Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει να προσθέσει στοιχειά για το ρυμουλκό, και κάποια εικόνα (καθώς δεν έχω προς το παρόν πρόχειρο κάτι) με χαρά να την δούμε σε ανάλογο θεμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα πλοίο λοιπόν μας άφησε για τα διαλυτήρια της Τουρκίας. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33 για το ρεπορτάζ. Κρίμα που δεν είχες την φωτο μηχανή σου να αποθανατήσεις τις τελευταιες του στιγμές.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε Γιάννη για την όμορφη περιγραφή που γλυκαίνει αυτό καθεαυτό το γεγονός της αναχώρισης του Φοίνικα από τη Σύρο!

----------


## Nikos_V

Να εισε καλα Γιαννη για την περιγραφη!!!!
Κυριακη 16/01/11 το απαγορευτικο κρατησε το Σουπερφερυ στο λιμανι μας!!:grin:

P1160111.JPG

----------


## Leo

Πήρε τη σωστή θέση γιατί περίμενε φωτογράφιση προφανώς?  :Razz:  Γεγονός πάντως είναι ότι αυτή η θέση είναι περιζήτητη στα απαγορυετικά.

----------


## proussos

DSC01281.JPG


> Παρασκευή 7 Ιανουαρίου κάτω από ένα γκρίζο απόγευμα εδώ στο νησί, βρίσκομαι ως συνήθως στο χώρος εργασίας μου (στους ταρσανάδες του νησιού) καθώς κάνω ένα διάλειμμα να ξεκουραστώ διότι ήταν δύσκολη ημέρα, (είχε μανούβρα όπως λέμε εδω στα καρνάγια), αντικρίζω να ζυγώνει το ρυμουλκό Αγία Τρίας, χωρίς να γνωρίζω το λόγο της επίσκεψης του απευθείας ο νους μου στάθηκε ότι πρόκιτε να ρυμουλκηθεί μια μπιγα όπου βρίσκετε σε ένα ντοκο αρκετό καιρό (Οι Συριανοί θα ξέρουν) Αν δεν με άπατα η μνήμη μου έχει το όνομα Μακεδονία, εεε και σκέφτηκα πέρασε να την πάρει
> 
> Λίγο αργότερα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πρόκειται για την μπιγα, αλλά για το Phoenix (ένα ιστορικό και αρκετά μεγάλο ρυμουλκό από το σύνολο που ανήκει στην οικογένεια του Νεώριου) κάπου εκεί ξεκινά το ρυμουλκιο! Χάζεψα λίγο την όλη διαδικασία και έπειτα συνέχισα την δουλειά μου..
> 
> Την επομένη μέρα στον πρωινό καφέ στην δουλεία, συνάντησα τον Καπτα Αντώνη Συρίγο! Ρυμουλκαδόρος όπως δηλώνει εκείνος!! Βετεράνος καπετάνιος στα ρυμουλκά του Νεωρίου, άνθρωπος με ναυτοσύνη, και αλμύρα κεντημένη πάνω στο πετσί του, τώρα πλέον συνταξιούχος!
> 
> Τον ρώτησα. Καπτα Αντώνη έφυγε το Phoenix? Δάκρυσα παΐδι μου, μου απαντά..Του είπα το αντίο από την βεράντα μου με το τηλέφωνο στο χέρι σε επικοινωνία με ανθρώπους που το είχαν ζήσει, και τους λέω κατέβητε στο λιμάνι ρε να το δείτε για τελευταία φορά, μου είπε στην συνεχεία.. ιδιαίτερο ρυμουλκό, με μπαταριστες μηχανές μου ανέφερε, μπορεί να ήταν δύσκολο αλλά μας διευκόλυνε πολύ όταν ρυμουλκούσαμε μεγάλα βαπόρια κάποτε με αυτό, ήταν οι λίγες αναφορές στα λόγια και στα μάτια του! Τώρα θα είναι ήδη Τουρκιά είπε, και με αυτό έκλεισε η κουβέντα..
> 
> Διαλέγω να το αναρτήσω στο θέμα του νησιού, διότι θεώρησα ότι επί πολλά χρόνια ήταν ένα σκαρί εργάτης του ναυπηγείου, και φίλος στους καραβολατρες.. Αν και δεν είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο νησί αλλά ούτε στην χωρά αύτη ,από τα λόγια του Καπτα Αντώνη εισέπραξα ότι ήταν για πολλά χρόνια κάτοικος της Σύρου! 
> ...


 
*Σε συνέχεια όσων λέει ο manoubras 33 , παραθέτω τη φωτογραφία τη στιγμή που ξεκινάει το τελευταίο ταξίδι του ΦΟΙΝΙΚΑ. Στα 61 του χρόνια , απομακρύνθηκε για τελευταία φορά από το νησί με σιωπηλό αποχαιρετισμό !*

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστούμε το φίλο proussos για την φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

12/01/11 Μπλου Σταρ 1-Μυκονος στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης.

P1120039.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα,στις 15/01/11 ημερα Σαββατο ταυτοχρονη αφιξη!!
hoho 046NA.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν απο λιγο στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!

P2030031.JPG

Το Πρεβελης στα καινουργια του καθηκοντα:-D

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V  για την άμεση πληροφόρηση :Wink: .

----------


## roussosf

Απο την Συρο μου εστειλαν φωτο και  video απο τις καστροφες στο λιμανι της Συρου
στους Apostolos , Leo , και ισως dokimakos   συγουρα κατι θα τους θυμιζουν 
porta.jpg porta_thalassa.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Απο την Συρο μου εστειλαν φωτο και  video απο τις καστροφες στο λιμανι της Συρου
> στους Apostolos , Leo , και ισως dokimakos   συγουρα κατι θα τους θυμιζουν 
> porta.jpg porta_thalassa.jpg


Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Μεσημερι Πεμπτης και ο καιρος αγριευει............

P2030039.JPG P2030042.JPG 

ο γραιγολεβαντες ακομη μια φορα εδειξε τα δοντια του!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ακομη μερικες .......

P2030044.JPG P2030045.JPG P2030043.JPG

το βραδυ της Πεμπτης ο καιρος ξεφυγε και για αυτο τον λογο το Αρτεμις πηγε στην ραδα ενω το Σουπερφερυ προλαβε να οχυρωθει στην θεση βηχος!!
*Εδω* μπορειτε να δειτε.......

----------


## roussosf

> Ακομη μερικες .......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122695 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122696 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122697
> 
> το βραδυ της Πεμπτης ο καιρος ξεφυγε και για αυτο τον λογο το Αρτεμις πηγε στην ραδα ενω το Σουπερφερυ προλαβε να οχυρωθει στην θεση βηχος!!
> *Εδω* μπορειτε να δειτε.......


ο Στεφανος που τραβηξε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες στο Syros today  θα ειναι ακομα απλωμενος για να στεγνωσει.... :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα!!
Δευτερα 14 Φεβρουαριου..........μια μεγαλη οσο και ομορφη παρεα:-D

P2140149.JPG

Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ,Ακουα Τζιουελ,Μπλου Σταρ 2,Μπλου Οριζον,Σουπερφαστ VI.........

----------


## polykas

Υπέροχη Νίκο...:grin:

----------


## Trakman

Παράπονο δεν έχετε, ούτε το καλοκαίρι τέτοια κίνηση!!!
Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία Νίκο!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

.............και μετα απο λιγο εκανε την εμφανιση του και το Πρεβελης:-D

P2140157.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες νυχτερινές απο το φίλο Nikos_V και σ' ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## vinman

> Καλησπερα!!
> Δευτερα 14 Φεβρουαριου..........μια μεγαλη οσο και ομορφη παρεα:-D
> 
> P2140149.JPG
> 
> Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ,Ακουα Τζιουελ,Μπλου Σταρ 2,Μπλου Οριζον,Σουπερφαστ VI.........


..εσείς σε λίγο θα έχετε πιο πολλά πλοία απο ότι εμείς στον Πειραιά... :Very Happy: 
Πανέμορφη Νικόλα...Να'σαι καλά να μας χαρίζεις τέτοιες ωραίες εικόνες... :Wink:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Από το πρωί το Blue Horizon βρίσκεται στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή ενώ όπως βλέπουμε και στην εικόνα από την webcam του λιμανιού το Superfast VI έχει δέσει στην θέση στην οποία διανυκτερεύουν τα Aqua Jewel και Αίολος Κεντερης.
http://i.imgur.com/FZfn0.png

----------


## zozef

Καπως ετσι ηταν το μεσημερι!!!
NEO 032NA.jpg

----------


## roussosf

και το ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ
η προεκταση της πλωτης ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ με το ονομα NORWEGIAN DREAM κανει δοκιμαστικα αυτη την στιγμη μεταξυ Συρου και Τηνου
ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ

----------


## dokimakos21

> και το ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ
> η προεκταση της πλωτης ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ με το ονομα NORWEGIAN DREAM κανει δοκιμαστικα αυτη την στιγμη μεταξυ Συρου και Τηνου
> ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ


 :Razz:  :Razz:  

Είναι εδώ και μέρες και τριγυρνάει γύρω από την Σύρο λόγο traffic.. Βλέπετε είχε το θράσος το Horizon να του πάρει την θέση...! :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολο τον κοσμο,σημερα το απογευμα στο λιμανι μας !!!!!!!!!!!
ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 081NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είναι traffic :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε zozef  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dokimakos21

Όταν ο Capten ζωγραφίζει ... 
P3136033.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Ο γνωστός Συριανός καραβολάτρης δεν μας έλεγε που θα ήταν κατά την άφιξη στην Σύρο ... αλλά ήταν τελικά εύκολο να τον βρούμε ...  :Wink: 
P3136142.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Όταν ο Capten ζωγραφίζει ... 
> P3136033.JPG


...και όταν ο capten αποφασίσει να ζωγραφίσει το κάνει με μαγικό τρόπο....!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126832 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126833

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Παρακαλείται όπως ο cpt Ηλίας παραδώσει διαβήτη και μοιρογνωμόνιο με το πέρας των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Παρακαλείται όπως ο cpt Ηλίας παραδώσει διαβήτη και μοιρογνωμόνιο με το πέρας των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης


Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Αρη!!
Χθεσινη αφιξη στην μουντη Ερμουπολη.............

P3180335.JPG P3180340.JPG P3180342.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η συνεχεια.......

............

P3180345.JPG P3180347.JPG P3180350.JPG

Για τους φιλους ΑΡΗ,Trakman,vinman,prousso,leonida,αιγαιοπλοο,zoze  f,TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,dokimako21,roussosf,diagora laz94....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

[QUOTE=Nikos_V;438265]............

P3180345.JPG P3180347.JPG P3180350.JPG

Για τους φιλους ΑΡΗ,Trakman,vinman,prousso,leonida,αιγαιοπλοο,zoze  f,TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,dokimako21,roussosf,diagora laz94....[/

Τι μας κάνεις ρε συ μεσημεριάτικα Νίκο?Αχ βαχ :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V γιατί έτσι ταξιδεύουμε και μείς :Wink: .

----------


## roussosf

> Και η συνεχεια.......
> 
> ............
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126934 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126935 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126936
> 
> Για τους φιλους ΑΡΗ,Trakman,vinman,prousso,leonida,αιγαιοπλοο,zoze  f,TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,dokimako21,roussosf,diagora laz94....


συγχαριτηρια στους χειριστες 
της camera ( Nikos V ) και του captain

----------


## vinman

> Και η συνεχεια.......
> 
> ............
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126934 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126935 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126936
> 
> Για τους φιλους ΑΡΗ,Trakman,vinman,prousso,leonida,αιγαιοπλοο,zoze  f,TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,dokimako21,roussosf,diagora laz94....


...αχ βρε παλιόπαιδο....αχ... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> ...αχ βρε παλιόπαιδο....αχ...


Εμμμμ! Σκισατε όλοι, μέσα έξω, ψηλά και χαμηλά!:grin:

----------


## gpap2006

Στο Νεώριο Σύρου θα είναι αύριο για δεξαμενισμό το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το SUPERFAST II. Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ επανέρχεται στα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά Τετάρτη απόγευμα.

----------


## vinman

Kυριακή 13 Μαρτίου...Σουπερφάστ ΧΙ και Norwegian Dream...στην Ερμούπολη!!
Για τους καταπληκτικούς ανταποκριτές μας απο το όμορφο νησί της Σύρου Nikos_V και zozef!! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127459

----------


## Nikos_V

Louis Majesty στην μαγευτικη Ερμουπολη!!!
Για τους φανατικους Συριανους και οχι μονο:-D

P3280382.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Louis Majesty στην μαγευτικη Ερμουπολη!!!
> Για τους φανατικους Συριανους και οχι μονο:-D
> 
> P3280382.JPG


Παρακαλείσαι όπως σταματήσεις να ανεβάζεις τις υπέροχες αυτές λήψεις γιατί μου προκαλείς ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.Μια γουλιά καφέ δε μπορώ να πιω Κυριακάτικα....αμάν :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

ΑΡΗ στη υγειά σου *αυτό*! Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα απο την αρχοντισα των Κυκλαδων ,και σας περιμενουμε ολους για καφεδακι και οχι μονο!!!!!!Νικο V πολυ καλη............

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΑΡΗ στη υγειά σου *αυτό*! Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!


Αγαπητέ Leo αυτό ήταν η χαριστική βολή.Ε ρε δε θα σας πετύχω πουθενά..θα σας δείξω εγώ θα δείτε τί θα πάθετε :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Εχθες το μεσημερι Ιθακη-Αριαδνη στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης.....

----------


## Nikos_V

Και τωρα η φωτο........!!

P4120076.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! Αψογος ο φιλος Nikos_V!!!_

----------


## opelmanos

Ανταποκριτές της Σύρου αύριο το βράδυ στις 23:30 έρχεται ο Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι σάς ,θα θέλαμε δύο φωτογραφίες η μιά απο άνω πόλη και την άλλη από την μεριά τοου εργοστασίου στο λιμενοβραχίωνα .φίλε NIKOS V ανέλαβε !

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση (αν και ακόμα δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα κρατήσεων) οτι θα έρχεται σε μόνιμη βάση τις Παρασκευές στη Σύρο.

----------


## opelmanos

Mά είναι στο σύστημα δρομολογίων η Σύρος

----------


## despo

Ναι, είναι και για αυριο μέσα στο σύστημα, δεν είναι ομως τις επόμενες Παρασκευές. Μάλλον η εταιρεία ζητάει εγκρίσεις απο το Υπουργείο και μετα γίνεται η προσθήκη στο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## SteliosK

Σύρος 29/12/2012

DSC_0086.JPG DSC0094.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας,σημερα το μεσημερι το λιμανι μας,στο Νεωριο Κρητη ΙΙ ,Β/S 1 και Φαιστος και στο λιμανι Ακουα Tζουελ και Σπιριτ ,Ιθακι ,Συρος.
IMG_6443 -NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας,σημερα το μεσημερι το λιμανι μας,στο Νεωριο Κρητη ΙΙ ,Β/S 1 και Φαιστος και στο λιμανι Ακουα Tζουελ και Σπιριτ ,Ιθακι ,Συρος.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133955


μια απορια 
στην πλωρη του Ιθακη ειναι ενα φορτηγο που το βλεπω σε καθε φωτογραφια του λιμανιου
μηπως εχει ενταχθει στο ......ΕΣΠΑ για να γινει τουριστικη επιχειρηση?

----------


## zozef

> μια απορια 
> στην πλωρη του Ιθακη ειναι ενα φορτηγο που το βλεπω σε καθε φωτογραφια του λιμανιου
> μηπως εχει ενταχθει στο ......ΕΣΠΑ για να γινει τουριστικη επιχειρηση?


Αυτο επειδη εχει γινει ενα με την τουριστικη προβλητα παει για μουσειο!!!!!!!!!Και γι αυτο ο λογος που δεν αναφερθηκε :Indecisiveness:

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας ,αυτες τις μερες λογο καιρικων συνθηκων κλινουμε προς τα αριστερα!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_6455 - NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολο τον κοσμο,την Τεταρτη το μεσημερακι μαζι με μια παρεα απο καραβολατρες, βλεπαμε τις αναχωρησεις των πλοιων!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_6462 - NA.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!Λιμανι Ερμουπολης by night........

811.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αψογος! Αλλά πανέμορφη και η Ερμούπολη!
Αχ....Πότε θα πάω στον Άγιο Στέφανο.... (Οι Συριανοί κατάλαβαν..)

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ μπράβο στο φίλο Νίκο

----------


## sylver23

Νίκο θέλω και με τον Θεόφιλο (το παρακάτω σχηματάκι θα στο εξηγήσω από κοντά) 
               ___
              /
         __/ 
       /
      / 
----

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!Λιμανι Ερμουπολης by night........
> 
> 811.jpg


να είσαι καλα Νικόλα !!!

----------


## roussosf

Εγκίθηκε η μελέτη για το νέο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης

http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/8830-E...rmoupolis.aspx

Το σχόλιο το δικό μου
"Επιτέλους υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που σκέφτονται λογικά "

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θεωρώ ότι αν γίνει σωστά θα είναι μια σημαντικότατη αναβάθμιση για τη Σύρα.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας ,επειδή θα με πείτε πνεύμα αντιλογίας πάλι,στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο που λένε οτι θα γίνει το νέο λιμάνι,εαν δεν γίνουν  πρώτα απ΄ολα τα κατάλληλα αποστραγγιχτικά έργα ομβρίων υδάτων ,το έργο θα ειναι μια μεγάλη αποτυχία,το επίπεδο του δρόμου με την θάλασσα ειναι πάρα πολύ μικρο,και αυτές τις μέρες με το ψιλόβροχο γινότανε* χαμός*,ήθελες *βάρκα* για να περάσεις.

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας ,επειδή θα με πείτε πνεύμα αντιλογίας πάλι,στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο που λένε οτι θα γίνει το νέο λιμάνι,εαν δεν γίνουν  πρώτα απ΄ολα τα κατάλληλα αποστραγγιχτικά έργα ομβρίων υδάτων ,το έργο θα ειναι μια μεγάλη αποτυχία,το επίπεδο του δρόμου με την θάλασσα ειναι πάρα πολύ μικρο,και αυτές τις μέρες με το ψιλόβροχο γινότανε* χαμός*,ήθελες *βάρκα* για να περάσεις.


,
αυτά τα έργα δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με τον σχεδιασμό του λιμανιού
αν όντως υπάρχει  πρόβλημα ας το φτιάξουν τώρα 
αφού σε αυτό το σημείο κάνουν κανοε καγιακ γινει δεν γινει το λιμάνι οταν βρέχει θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα
λογικα η είσοδος -έξοδος του λιμανιού θα είναι απο το βενζινάδικο στα Λαζαρέττα

----------


## zozef

> ,
> αυτά τα έργα δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με τον σχεδιασμό του λιμανιού
> αν όντως υπάρχει  πρόβλημα ας το φτιάξουν τώρα 
> αφού σε αυτό το σημείο κάνουν κανοε καγιακ γινει δεν γινει το λιμάνι οταν βρέχει θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα
> λογικα η είσοδος -έξοδος του λιμανιού θα είναι απο το βενζινάδικο στα Λαζαρέττα


Για οσους ξερουν την περιοχη απο την ΑVIN μεχρι την Πειραικη ειναι Βενετια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## proussos

*Υπάρχει και η λύση του Φοίνικα...*

----------


## roussosf

> *Υπάρχει και η λύση του Φοίνικα...*


εκεί μήπως δεν μας αφήνει ο .....Γαρπής?




> Για οσους ξερουν την περιοχη απο την ΑVIN μεχρι την Πειραικη ειναι Βενετια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


αυτό είναι καλό για τον τουρισμο του τοπου  :05.18 Flustered:  :Cocksure: 
ας το εκμεταλευτεί το κλιμάκιο του ΕΟΤ Συρου και ο Δημος

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

DSC05136.JPG

Σημερινή. Το Hellenic Spirit στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## zozef

ΣΥΡΟΣ by night καλο τριημερο!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_7303 - NA.JPG
Φυσικα το προηγουμενο ηταν ποιο high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι μας μια *ιστορικη* συναντηση!!!!!
IMG_7376NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι μας μια *ιστορικη* συναντηση!!!!!
> IMG_7376NA.JPG


μηπως το μεγαλυτερο κανει δοκιμές στο λιμάνι???????????????????????????

----------


## Nikos_V

> μηπως το μεγαλυτερο κανει δοκιμές στο λιμάνι???????????????????????????


Δεν νομιζω!!Για την Παροναξια μπορει!!

----------


## roussosf

προς τους τοπικούς ανταποκριτές

με αφορμή μια φωτο που αναρτήθηκε στις 28/5/13 στο marine traffic για το "ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ" έχω ένα ερώτημα
στα θεμέλια του BLUE HORIZON πήγε και έκατσε? :05.18 Flustered: 
εύχομε να μην ζηλέψει και την μονιμότητά του...................

----------


## zozef

> προς τους τοπικούς ανταποκριτές
> 
> με αφορμή μια φωτο που αναρτήθηκε στις 28/5/13 στο marine traffic για το "ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ" έχω ένα ερώτημα
> στα θεμέλια του BLUE HORIZON πήγε και έκατσε?
> εύχομε να μην ζηλέψει και την μονιμότητά του...................


Ακριβως εκει ουτε χιλιοστο δεν εχασε !!!!!!!!!
IMG_7900NA.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από 23 μήνες παραμονής στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης, το φορτηγό πλοίο Esc Isabel, αναχώρησε προχθές το μεσημέρι απ' τη Σύρο με προορισμό ναυπηγείο της Τουρκίας. Περισσότερα παρακάτω:

http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/10041-Efuge-to-ESC-ISABEL-apo-tin-Suro.aspx

----------


## roussosf

> Μετά από 23 μήνες παραμονής στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης, το φορτηγό πλοίο Esc Isabel, αναχώρησε προχθές το μεσημέρι απ' τη Σύρο με προορισμό ναυπηγείο της Τουρκίας. Περισσότερα παρακάτω:
> 
> http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/10041-Efuge-to-ESC-ISABEL-apo-tin-Suro.aspx


το Ρ/Κ Αγ Νεκταριος που το τραβαγε χθες το βραδυ πηγαινε κατα Πορτ Σαιντ μερια.................
θα μου πεις τι Alliaga τι Alang

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενισχύεται διοικητικά το Λιμεναρχείο Σύρου. 
Όπως έγινε γνωστό στην πρόσφατη ετήσια συνάντηση των αξιωματικών του Λιμενικού Σώματος η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα στη Νάξο, το Λιμεναρχείο Σύρου πρόκειται να αναλάβει στην αρμοδιότητά του τη λειτουργία δύο ακόμη Λιμενικών Σταθμών.
Πρόκειται για Λιμενικούς Σταθμούς των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων που σήμερα ανήκουν στο Λιμεναρχείο Μήλου και θα περάσουν στην αρμοδιότητα της Σύρου.
Συνεπώς, ο ρόλος του Λιμεναρχείο Σύρου που είναι και το κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο των Κυκλάδων, θα είναι ενισχυμένος στο άμεσο μέλλον. 

Πηγή: Cyclades24.gr

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε ολους σας το λιμάνι μας χθες και σήμερα ειχε την τιμητική του!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_9346NA.JPGIMG_9341NA.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους σας το λιμάνι μας χθες και σήμερα ειχε την τιμητική του!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMG_9346NA.JPGIMG_9341NA.JPG


Zozef, τα πλάνα που μας δείχνεις είναι τη στιγμή που αναχωρεί ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος με το B.S.Ιθάκη από Σύρο για Τήνο;;

----------


## zozef

> Zozef, τα πλάνα που μας δείχνεις είναι τη στιγμή που αναχωρεί ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος με το B.S.Ιθάκη από Σύρο για Τήνο;;


Ετσι ακριβώς.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όμορφη μέρα η σημερινή για το Νεώριο! Όπως διαβάζω σε κυκλαδίτικα sites, η πολυσυζητημένη ανάθεση του έργου για την επισκευή των 2 δεξαμενών του Π.Ν τελικά υπογράφτηκε, ενώ το δεξαμενόπλοιο ALIAKMON που περίμενε από χθες στα ανοιχτά για να πάει στο ναυπηγείο για την καθιερωμένη επισκευή του, παρασύρθηκε απ' τους ανέμους και προσάραξε στην Αζόλιμνο. Άλλη μία μικρή αβαρία-μάλαμα για το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## zozef

Και μιας που έχει γίνει πολύ συζήτηση για το λιμάνι μας αυτές τις μέρες να δούμε και τις εργασίες ενίσχυσεις της εξωτερικής πλευράς του κυματοθραύστη ,από την σχολή πλοιάρχων μέρχι τα τριπόδια του πράσινου που μάλλον έλαβαν τέλος .
Αντίγραφο από IMG_9448NA.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9449NA.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9450NA.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9446NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Αποψη του Ναυπηγειου στις 28 Γεναρη του 2014.

DSCN8781.jpg

----------


## zozef

Σήμερα πραγματικά ομόρφυνε το λιμάνι μας,και με πλοία και με μανουβρα!!!!!!!!!
Αντίγραφο από IMG_9783.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9789.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9797.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9806.JPGΑντίγραφο από IMG_9814.JPG

----------


## roussosf

εεεεεεεεεεε   εσείς οι Συριανοί και οι υπόλοιποι ταξιδευτές !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

syros.jpg
θα δούμε καμιά φωτογραφία του λιμανιού η θα αρκεστούμε στις web cam των site
γινετε ο χαμός του χαμού στο λιμάνι και εσείς ...κοιμούσαστε????????????????????????
σε λίγο μπαίνει και το ΙΘΑΚΗ 
αντε βγοδόνετε...........................

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι, στο λιμάνι γίνεται χαμός μοναδικής ομορφιάς, όμως απ' ότι φαίνεται οι Συριανοί έχουν χρόνο για άλλα πράγματα!!!  :Fat: 

http://www.cyclades24.gr/index.php/e...o-video-mpania

----------


## proussos

> εεεεεεεεεεε   εσείς οι Συριανοί και οι υπόλοιποι ταξιδευτές !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> syros.jpg
> θα δούμε καμιά φωτογραφία του λιμανιού η θα αρκεστούμε στις web cam των site
> γινετε ο χαμός του χαμού στο λιμάνι και εσείς ...κοιμούσαστε????????????????????????
> σε λίγο μπαίνει και το ΙΘΑΚΗ 
> αντε βγοδόνετε...........................





> Πράγματι, στο λιμάνι γίνεται χαμός μοναδικής ομορφιάς, όμως απ' ότι φαίνεται οι Συριανοί έχουν χρόνο για άλλα πράγματα!!! 
> 
> http://www.cyclades24.gr/index.php/e...o-video-mpania


*Λυσάξατε !!!*

aripat.jpg ariapatm.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> *Λυσάξατε !!!*
> 
> aripat.jpg ariapatm.jpg


συγνώμη
μήπως έχουμε άδικο????????
αλλά βλέπεις κάποιοι πήραν τα εύσημα με κάτι νυχτερινές λήψεις και τώρα κάνουμε.....οφθαλμοσυντήρηση από ότι λέει ο karavofanatikos

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο!!!!!
IMG_0730NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Το τέλος και η αρχή !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_0862NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Το τέλος και η αρχή !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMG_0862NA.JPG


sure.....................????????????????????

----------


## zozef

Σήμερα είχαμε μια ωραία  εικόνα στο λιμάνι μας B/S PATMOS με Ν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ!!!!
IMG_0976 NA.JPG

----------


## zozef

Ο ένας φεύγει και ο άλλος πάει να δέσει!!!!!!!!
IMG_1018NA (1).JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Κνωσός Παλάς* Δεύτερα 25 Αυγούστου 2014

DSCN0765k.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στην όμορφη Σύρο

sk_0463.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Πολύ όμορφη φωτό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατέφθασε στο Νεώριον και η δεύτερη πλωτή δεξαμενή του πολεμικού ναυτικού, σύντομα θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες.Το ρυμούλκιο ως το νησί το ανέλαβε το Ρ/Κ Αιγαίο Πέλαγος.

DSCN1116floatdock1.jpg DSCN1153float dock2.jpg DSCN1167floatdock3.jpg DSCN1200floatdock4.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τις ωραίες φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε manoubras 33 κανένα νεότερο με τη δεξαμενή του Π.Ν???? Μπήκε για δεξαμενισμό????? Περιμένουμε φωτο σου.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Φίλε manoubras 33 κανένα νεότερο με τη δεξαμενή του Π.Ν???? Μπήκε για δεξαμενισμό????? Περιμένουμε φωτο σου.


Κολλημένη στον ντόκο είναι και γίνονται εργασίες μέσα.Όταν με το καλό ανεβεί δεξαμενή, θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Κολλημένη στον ντόκο είναι και γίνονται εργασίες μέσα.Όταν με το καλό ανεβεί δεξαμενή, θα ενημερώσω.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και περιμένουμε φωτο σου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι εργασίες τις πλωτής δεξαμενής συνεχίζονται, πριν 2 ημέρες ανέβηκε στην μικρή δεξαμενή ''ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ''

DSCN1222.jpg
Για τον Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ίσα - ίσα την πήρε. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και τη φωτογραφία. :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

O Διαγόρας πριν από λίγο στην Σύρο Εκτάκτως.

DSCN1506.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Συρος, Δεξαμενή Βιολαντω Γουλανδρή.

DSC_0037.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Seven Seas Voyager 
*Σήμερα στολίζει την Ερμούπολη.

DSCN2013.jpg DSCN2004.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συρος, Δεξαμενή Βιολαντω Γουλανδρή.
> 
> DSC_0037.JPG


 Aυτή η πλώρη ήταν χαρακτηριστική του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ,εδώ Ουκρανία,στις δεκαετίες 80 κ 90 γιά μπαλκ κάρριερς κ γκαζάδικα όπως είναι το ΣΤΑΥΡΟΝΗΣΙ της Εletson.

----------


## andria salamis

> Aυτή η πλώρη ήταν χαρακτηριστική του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ,εδώ Ουκρανία,στις δεκαετίες 80 κ 90 γιά μπαλκ κάρριερς κ γκαζάδικα όπως είναι το ΣΤΑΥΡΟΝΗΣΙ της Εletson.


κατασκευή του 1996,πολυ σωστά, Βικτωρ παρακολουθησα, τον αποπλου του απο την Συρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Άποψη του Ναυπηγείου σήμερα το απόγευμα. 
Από αριστερά: *Lambay, Superfast I, Union Bienvenido* στον δεξαμενισμό.

DSCN3198.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση από την όμορφη Σύρο!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Bourbon Pearl* βρίσκεται αυτές τις μέρες στο Νεώριον, οπού πριν δυόμιση χρονιά είχε έρθει ξανά στο Ναυπηγείο για επισκευή-συντήρηση, όπως πολλά πλοία τις εταιρίας. Μαγκιόρο εργαλείο!

DSCN3235.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Άποψη του Ναυπηγείου σήμερα το μεσημέρι, με τρία πλοία μέσα!

DSCN3335.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Νεώριον Σύρου 25/2/2015
*Mighty Pleiades, Bourbon Pearl, Risa (ex Risanger) Diamantina*

DSCN3487.jpg

Επίσης στην μικρή νησίδα τις Sekavin το *Ermioni.*

DSCN3480.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το αυτοκίνηταδικο *Pacific Highway* σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης, το βαπόρι έχει αρκετά μεγάλη αβαρία στην πρύμη όπως βλέπουμε στην φωτογραφία. σύντομα θα μπει ναυπηγείο!

DSCN3637.jpg DSCN3633.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Λείπει όλος ο καταπέλτης και έχουν βάλει υποστηρίγματα σε ένα από τα πατάρια του. Άραγε που έγινε το .....ατύχημα!!!!!!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Λείπει όλος ο καταπέλτης και έχουν βάλει υποστηρίγματα σε ένα από τα πατάρια του. Άραγε που έγινε το .....ατύχημα!!!!!!!!


Ο καταπέλτης φίλε Παντελή ίσως αφαιρέθηκε στον νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, οπού και βρισκόταν το πλοίο τις τελευταίες ημέρες εκεί, εγώ πάντως δεν γνωρίζω το πως προκλήθηκε η ζημιά, είναι και αρκετά ψηλά, οπότε το πιο πιθανό σύγκρουση με άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

Στο νεο μολο το ειδα στης 22 /2/15 ηταν χωρις τον καταπελτη,δεν γνωρίζω την ημερα του καταπλου του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα δεμένο μέσα στο λιμάνι το Αρματαγωγό *ΡΟΔΟΣ (L 177)

*DSCN3694.jpg

και μερικά στοιχεία
Διαστάσεις: 116/15,3/3,4 μέτρα
Εκτόπισμα: 4.400 τόνους
Πρόωση: 2 Wartsila 16V25 diesel 10000hp
Ταχύτητα: 16 κόμβοι
Πλήρωμα: 120
Οπλισμός: 1 πυροβόλο OTO Melara 76/62, 2 δίδυμα αντιαερoπορικά BOFORS 40L/70, 2 αντιαερπορικά πυροβόλα Rheinmetall 20 χιλ.
Μεταφορική ικανότητα: 22 άρματα μάχης, οχήματα, τζιπ και πυροβόλα ανάλογα με την επιχείρηση μεταφοράς, 287 άνδρες και δυνατότητα μεταφοράς ενός ελικοπτέρου.
Είναι ένα από τα πέντε Α/Γ τα οποία κατασκευάστηκαν στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας μετά από παραγγελία του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Αμύνης. Καθελκύσθηκε στις 6 Οκτωβρίου 1999 και παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό το Μαϊο του 2000, με πρώτο κυβερνήτη τον Αντχο Ν. Καλατζόπουλο ΠΝ.
Πηγη: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο πλοίο Pacific Highway πλέον έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες, με τα οξυγόνα να κόβουν τις τσαλακωμένες λαμαρίνες. Ας δούμε επίσης σήμερα το Νεώριον με 5 βαπόρια μέσα, με το Superfast XI να βρίσκεται πίσω από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή. 

DSCN3701.jpg DSCN0001.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Εικόνα αισιοδοξίας στο Νεώριον, μακάρι να λυθούν μαζί και τα προβλήματα των οφειλών προς τους εργαζόμενους, και σε άλλους φορείς. Σε όλες τις προβλήτες όπως βλέπουμε του Ναυπηγείου σήμερα υπάρχουν πλοία για επισκευή, αναμένεται σε λίγες ώρες και η άφιξη του Sea Pull, βάπορας 290 μέτρα μήκος με 45 φάρδος! Διπλοντάνες θα δούμε πάλι...

DSCN4015.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Εικόνα αισιοδοξίας στο Νεώριον, μακάρι να λυθούν μαζί και τα προβλήματα των οφειλών προς τους εργαζόμενους, και σε άλλους φορείς. Σε όλες τις προβλήτες όπως βλέπουμε του Ναυπηγείου σήμερα υπάρχουν πλοία για επισκευή, αναμένεται σε λίγες ώρες και η άφιξη του Sea Pull, βάπορας 290 μέτρα μήκος με 45 φάρδος! Διπλοντάνες θα δούμε πάλι...
> 
> DSCN4015.jpg


Αυτά βλέπουν μερικοί και................προτείνουν αύξηση του ΦΠΑ στα νησιά :Uncomfortableness:  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## manoubras 33

''Γεια σου Σύρα με τα πλοία σου'' είναι ο τίτλος που θα δώσω σήμερα για το νησάκι μας!Οι εικόνες νομίζω το μαρτυρούν.. Στο Sea Pull ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες, και όπως βλέπουμε ο όγκος του έχει σχεδόν ''εξαφανίσει'' τις δεξαμενές που βρίσκονται στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου!

DSCN4108.jpg DSCN4138.jpg DSCN4140.jpg DSCN4116.jpg
Το karapiperis 14 ήρθε από τον Πειραιά για βοήθεια στο ρυμούλκιο του Sea Pull.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά !

Που είναι η δεξιά άγκυρα του Sea Pull ;

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## manoubras 33

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά !
> 
> Που είναι η δεξιά άγκυρα του Sea Pull ;
> 
> Ε . Μ . Ψ .


Γεια χαρά φίλε, καδένα και άγκυρα βρίσκεται πάνω σε μπάριζα του Ναυπηγείου, αυτό είδα το πρωί..

----------


## zozef

> ''Γεια σου Σύρα με τα πλοία σου'' είναι ο τίτλος που θα δώσω σήμερα για το νησάκι μας!Οι εικόνες νομίζω το μαρτυρούν.. Στο Sea Pull ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες, και όπως βλέπουμε ο όγκος του έχει σχεδόν ''εξαφανίσει'' τις δεξαμενές που βρίσκονται στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου!
> 
> DSCN4108.jpg DSCN4138.jpg DSCN4140.jpg DSCN4116.jpg
> Το karapiperis 14 ήρθε από τον Πειραιά για βοήθεια στο ρυμούλκιο του Sea Pull.


Και οχι μονο!!!!! το Παρος εγινε Παρακι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_1805 - na.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Εργασίες τέλος, πριν από λίγο κατά την αναχώρηση από το Ναυπηγείο, με την πρύμη όλο έξω από τα φανάρια! Ο καιρός δεν ήταν κακός, και όλα δούλεψαν άψογα!

DSCN4228.jpg DSCN4243.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Μια φωτογραφία από το Νεώριο της Σύρου, τραβηγμένη μερικά χρόνια πριν...DSCI0066.jpg

----------


## tolaras

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία της ίδιας περιόδου...DSCI0072.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=tolaras;550398]¶λλη μία φωτογραφία της ίδιας περιόδου...DSCI0072.jpg[/QUOTE

Δυό χιώτικα βαπόρια.Του Τομάζου κ του Καρρά.

----------


## tolaras

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Ήθελα να μάθω τους πλοιοκτήτες... Μήπως ξέρεις ονόματα;

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Silver Wind* σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης! Νομίζω είναι η πρώτη φορά που μας επισκέπτεται το κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
DSCN4591.jpg DSCN4598.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Salamis Filoxenia*
Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας, σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχει και παρέα το Celestyal Crystal!

DSCN5139.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι αφίξεις συνεχίζονται μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί, με το *Sea Cloud*, ενώ το *Aegean Paradise* διανυκτέρευσε και αναχώρησε το μεσημέρι με προορισμό την Νάξο. Χρειαζόμαστε όλοι τουρισμό, ειδικά αυτές τις εποχές οπού η αγορά δεν είναι και στα καλύτερα της.

DSCN5180.jpg DSCN5156.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Golden Iris*
Ομορφαίνει το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης σήμερα.

DSCN5311.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Celestyal Odyssey*
Ενα από τα αγαπημένα μου κρουαζιερόπλοια, πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι μας! 

DSCN5355.jpg DSCN5387.jpg

----------


## zozef

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι η πρώτη συνάντηση των δυο πλοίων στο λιμάνι μας
IMG_2276 - na.JPGIMG_2283 - na.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Σύρος, Νεώριον 13/8/2015*
Για να δούμε πάλι, με την ευχή να πάνε όλα καλά!

DSCN5475.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από πότε άρχισαν να δουλεύουν???? Κλειστά  δεν ήταν???

----------


## manoubras 33

> Από πότε άρχισαν να δουλεύουν???? Κλειστά  δεν ήταν???


Δέκα ημέρες είναι Παντελή που το Ναυπηγείο λειτουργεί και πάλι κανονικά, συγκεκριμένα 3 Αυγούστου οι εργαζόμενοι επέστρεψαν στην δουλειά τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Δηλαδή ....τσάμπα έφυγε το Ελ. Βενιζέλος για να δεξαμενιστή στη Μάλτα, αλλά .....που να το ήξεραν οι υπεύθυνοι ότι θα ανοίξει.

----------


## manoubras 33

Xθες στην Σύρο έφτασε ρυμουλκουμενο από την Νάπολη το καλωδιακό *Cable Enterprise* για τις εργασίες της πόντισης του υποθαλάσσιου καλωδίου που θα συνδέσει την Σύρο με το Ελληνικό σύστημα μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (ΕΣΜΗΕ). Σήμερα αυτό το εντυπωσιακό πλωτό ναυπήγημα μηκους 115 μέτρων και πλατος 30μ ήταν κοντά στην ακτή, και έτσι δεν έχασα την ευκαιρία να το φωτογραφίσω, και να το μοιραστώ με τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία. 

DSCN6340.jpg,

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι το *ARGO* πλοίο ειδικού τύπου για υποθαλάσσιες εργασίες, αλλα και το ζωαδικο *B.M.Spiridon* με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών βγήκε από την μικρή δεξαμενή, με πορεία το πέλαγος.

DSCN6791.jpg DSCN6787.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Τhomson Dream* σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία στην Ερμούπολη! 

DSCN7081.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το εντυπωσιακό *Le Lyrial* σήμερα στο λιμάνι, σε λίγο θα έχει παρέα και το Celestyal Crystal!

DSCN7154.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Είδα αυτή την υπέροχη εικόνα σήμερα το πρωί και θέλω να τη μοιραστώ μαζί σας!
Ξεκινά ο αγώνας για τα ηρωικά μικρά των Κυκλάδων!

SYROS AS ART.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Στην Ερμούπολη,παρασκευή 2/9-2016

P1080270.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Astoria* χθες στην Ερμούπολη, με γοητεύουν πάντα τα σκαριά άλλης εποχή, καρφωτές λαμαρίνες, όμορφες γραμμές. Ας το καμαρώσουμε.

DSCN7173.jpg DSCN7172.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ο Κατάπλους του superferry στην Ερμούπολη.
DSC_1217.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτες τις μερες βρισκεται στην Συρο για επισκεψη το εντυποσιακο Αμερικανικο ταχυπλοο Carson City, ολα τα βλεματα στραμμενα πανω του λογο μεγεθους...Ας δουμε μια προχειρη εικονα.

20180317_150459.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρωτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο φετος στο λιμανι! Ποδαρικο απο το *Clio* ex. Le Levant
Καλη σεζον!

DSCN7768.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Serenissima* ομορφαινοντας σημερα με την παρουσια του το λιμανι. 


DSCN7810.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα το απογευμα ρυμουλκο αγνωστων στοιχειων για δεξαμενισμο στο νεωριον, ισως νεο αποκτημα απο κρητη μερια; καθως η συνδρομη στο ρυμουλκιο (πλαγιασμενο) γινεται απο το Μινοταυρος Α. Τα φωτα σας...

DSCN7959.JPG

----------


## npapad

> Σημερα το απογευμα ρυμουλκο αγνωστων στοιχειων για δεξαμενισμο στο νεωριον, ισως νεο αποκτημα απο κρητη μερια; καθως η συνδρομη στο ρυμουλκιο (πλαγιασμενο) γινεται απο το Μινοταυρος Α. Τα φωτα σας...
> 
> DSCN7959.JPG


Είναι τα ΜΙΝΩΑΣ και ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ Α από το Ηράκλειο. Το ΜΙΝΩΑΣ το έχω ανεβάσει στα ρυμουλκά. Νέο απόκτημα το οποίο και επισκευάζεται εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό (2 χρόνια) στο Ηράκλειο για να αναλάβει δράση.
Δείτε και εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...INOAs&x=18&y=5

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολύ σωστά και σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το Μινωας δεν το γνώρισα αμέσως, και τα δύο είχαν πραγματοποιησει πριν 2 χρόνια  ξανά εργασίες δεξαμενισμου στο Νεωριον,πανω στο syncrolift, θυμαμαι ειχα ανεβασει και φωτογραφια.Σήμερα ανέβηκαν στην μικρή δεξαμενη.

----------


## npapad

Να ανεβάσω και 2 άγνωστα βοηθητικά από το Νεώριο. Τα ανεβάζω εδώ και όχι στις αναγνωρίσεις άγνωστων σκαφών καθώς μετά την (ελπίζω) αναγνώριση τους θα ταιριάζουν καλύτερα σε αυτό το θέμα. Μήπως μπορεί ο φίλος manoubras 33 να βοηθήσει ?
Το πρώτο φωτογραφημένο στις 10-8-2016
2529672.jpg
Και το δεύτερο στις 2-5-2016
2485240.jpg
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαρίστως να προσφέρω! Ειναι οι εναπομειναντες λαντζες "Νεωριον ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ" κατασκεύασμενες στο ναυπηγειο ίσως τέλη τις δεκαετιας του 70.  κάποτε υπήρχαν δύο ακόμη εκ των οποίων μια ξύλινη.

----------


## npapad

> Ευχαρίστως να προσφέρω! Ειναι οι εναπομειναντες λαντζες "Νεωριον ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ" κατασκεύασμενες στο ναυπηγειο ίσως τέλη τις δεκαετιας του 70.  κάποτε υπήρχαν δύο ακόμη εκ των οποίων μια ξύλινη.


Χίλια ευχαριστώ, τις έψαχνα καιρό  ! Ξέρουμε μήπως ποιο όνομα ταιριάζει σε ποια φωτογραφία ? (για να τις καταχωρήσω σωστά). Ποια είναι το ΙΙ και ποια το ΙΙΙ ? Έχουμε μήπως και αριθμό νηολογίου ? Θυμάμαι όταν τις έβγαλα δεν είχαν πάνω τους καμιά ένδειξη ονόματος/νηολογίου αλλά από εκεί που ήμουν δεν έβλεπα την πρύμη τους οπότε μπορεί να το γράφει εκεί.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Χίλια ευχαριστώ, τις έψαχνα καιρό  ! Ξέρουμε μήπως ποιο όνομα ταιριάζει σε ποια φωτογραφία ? (για να τις καταχωρήσω σωστά). Ποια είναι το ΙΙ και ποια το ΙΙΙ ? Έχουμε μήπως και αριθμό νηολογίου ? Θυμάμαι όταν τις έβγαλα δεν είχαν πάνω τους καμιά ένδειξη ονόματος/νηολογίου αλλά από εκεί που ήμουν δεν έβλεπα την πρύμη τους οπότε μπορεί να το γράφει εκεί.


Αν και αρκετα καθυστεριμενα σας απαντω, η λαντζα με το ταμπουκιο (γεφυρακι) πλωρα ειναι η Νεωριον ΙΙ Α' κλασης 929. Η δε αλλη λαντζα Νεωριον ΙΙΙ Α' κλασης 931. Νηολογιο Συρου και οι δυο. Ελπιζω να σας βοηθησα..

----------


## npapad

> Αν και αρκετα καθυστεριμενα σας απαντω, η λαντζα με το ταμπουκιο (γεφυρακι) πλωρα ειναι η Νεωριον ΙΙ Α' κλασης 929. Η δε αλλη λαντζα Νεωριον ΙΙΙ Α' κλασης 931. Νηολογιο Συρου και οι δυο. Ελπιζω να σας βοηθησα..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για άλλη μια φορά ! Από τον αριθμό νηολογίου πρέπει να νηολογήθηκαν το 1986-87. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω τεχνικά στοιχεία στα κιτάπια μου !

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ & MARELLA DISCOVERY 2
*Σημερα το πρωι...Καλο μηνα!

DSCN8122.JPG DSCN8145.JPG

----------


## sylver23

*Εγκρίθηκε η κατασκευή νέου επιβατικού λιμένα στη Σύρο*Ανοίγει ο δρόμος για την κατασκευή του καινούργιου επιβατικού λιμένα  στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου και την μεταφορά της ακτοπλοΐας στην περιοχή  των παλαιών εργοστασίων «Λαδόπουλου», μετά τις τελικές τροποποιήσεις και  την έγκριση του Master Plan σήμερα σε διευρυμένη τεχνική σύσκεψη, όπως  μεταδίδει η ιστοσελίδα cyclades24.gr.
*«Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο  αναπτυξιακό και τουριστικό έργο της Σύρου, για το πρώτο λιμάνι του  Αιγαίου που εντός του 2018 θα διαθέτει εγκεριμένο και αδειοδοτημένο  Master Plan», αναφέρει σε σχετική του ανάρτηση ο δήμαρχος  Σύρου-Ερμούπολης Γιώργος Μαραγκός.* Στη σύσκεψη που  πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα, παρόντες ήταν ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ναυτιλίας  Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός, ο γ.γ. Λιμενικών Υποδομών Χρήστος Λαμπρίδης, ο  γ.γ. Τουριστικής Πολιτικής και Ανάπτυξης Γιώργος Τζιάλλας, ο δήμαρχος  Σύρου-Ερμούπολης Γιώργος Μαραγκός, ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού  Ταμείου Σύρου Δημήτρης Κοσμάς και υπηρεσιακά στελέχη των συναρμόδιων  υπουργείων.

*Οι σημαντικότερες αλλαγές-παρεμβάσεις που περιλαμβάνει το σχέδιο είναι οι εξής:*
 - Μεταφορά του λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας στην περιοχή του πρώην εργοστασίου Λαδόπουλου
- Αλλαγή θέσης και του εμπορικού λιμένα
- Επέκταση και βελτίωση των υποδομών του χώρου πρόσδεσης κρουαζιεροπλοίων με σκοπό την δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας μεγαλύτερων πλοίων
- Αξιοποίηση του σημερινού λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας για την φιλοξενία mega yaghts και τουριστικών σκαφών
-  Διαμόρφωση του χερσαίου χώρου του σημερινού λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας σε  μεγάλο χώρο στάθμευσης (από Πυροσβεστική μέχρι χώρο αναμονής επιβατών)
- Βελτίωση και αξιοποίηση της υπάρχουσας μαρίνας

Αναδημοσίευση από portnet.gr

----------


## manoubras 33

*LE LAPEROUSΕ
*Πριν λιγες μερες εκανε αισθητη την παρουσια του!

DSCN8670.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Οριστικοποιείται η μεταφορά του λιμανιού της Ερμούπολης*

15 Δεκεμβρίου 2018


__


___Η μελέτη Προγραμματικού Σχεδίου (master plan) Λιμένα Ερμούπολης, πρόκειται να συζητηθεί, μεταξύ άλλων θεμάτων, στη συνεδρίαση της Επιτροπής Σχεδίου και Ανάπτυξης Λιμένων (ΕΣΑΛ), η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Δευτέρα 17/12 στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής._

_Το ζήτημα έχει εξέχουσα σημασία για την Σύρο, καθώς, αν το master plan του λιμανιού εγκριθεί από την ΕΣΑΛ, ανοίγει διάπλατα ο δρόμος για την υλοποίηση ενός από τα σημαντικότερα έργα στην ιστορία του νησιού._
_Υπενθυμίζεται, ότι οι τελικές τροποποιήσεις του master plan είχαν γίνει τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Ναυτιλίας και του Γ.Γ. Λιμενικών Υποδομών. Επομένως, από πλευράς Δήμου Σύρου β€“ Ερμούπολης και Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σύρου, υπάρχει απόλυτη αισιοδοξία ότι το θέμα θα έχει θετική έκβαση και η ΕΣΑΛ θα ανάψει το πράσινο φως για την υλοποίηση του μεγάλου έργου._
_Οι σημαντικότερες αλλαγές-παρεμβάσεις που περιλαμβάνει το σχέδιο είναι οι εξής:_

_Μεταφορά του λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας στην περιοχή του πρώην εργοστασίου Λαδόπουλου__Αλλαγή θέσης και του εμπορικού λιμένα__Επέκταση και βελτίωση των υποδομών του χώρου πρόσδεσης κρουαζιεροπλοίων με σκοπό την δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας μεγαλύτερων πλοίων__Αξιοποίηση του σημερινού λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας για την φιλοξενία mega yaghts και τουριστικών σκαφών__Διαμόρφωση του χερσαίου χώρου του σημερινού λιμανιού ακτοπλοΐας σε μεγάλο χώρο στάθμευσης (από Πυροσβεστική μέχρι χώρο αναμονής επιβατών)__Βελτίωση και αξιοποίηση της υπάρχουσας μαρίνας__https://cyclades24.gr/2018/12/oristi...hs-ermoupolis/ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## roussosf

Διαβάστε τα post 127-128-129 πριν κάτι χρόνια ................

----------


## manoubras 33

*Συρος Θεοφανεια 2019*
Τα πλοια που συμμετειχαν και απεδωσαν τιμες ειναι ΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ, BLUE STAR PAROS,σκαφη του λιμενικου, ρυμουλκα τις εταιρειας Βαμβακαρη,ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ, αλιευτικα,αναψυχης κ.α 

IMG_20190106_111747.jpg IMG_20190106_111813.jpg IMG_20190106_121817.jpg IMG_20190106_113848.jpg 
Καλη φωτιση και του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Συρος Θεοφανεια 2019*
> Τα πλοια που συμμετειχαν και απεδωσαν τιμες ειναι ΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ, BLUE STAR PAROS,σκαφη του λιμενικου, ρυμουλκα τις εταιρειας Βαμβακαρη,ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ, αλιευτικα,αναψυχης κ.α 
> 
> IMG_20190106_111747.jpg IMG_20190106_111813.jpg IMG_20190106_121817.jpg IMG_20190106_113848.jpg 
> Καλη φωτιση και του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα


Το ΤΠΚ δεν το τράβηξες;;; :Friendly Wink:  Aπό τον Φοίνικα θα ήλθε.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το ΤΠΚ δεν το τράβηξες;;;:friendly_wink: Aπό τον Φοίνικα θα ήλθε.


Δυστηχως οχι...:frown: ειμουν μακρια κ ειχα μονο το κινητο μαζι, πληθος κοσμου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Απαγορευτικο στο νησι...

DSCN9087.JPG DSCN9079.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απαγορευτικο στο νησι...
> 
> DSCN9087.JPG DSCN9079.JPG


Στην 1η το μεσαίο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι η Υ/Φ ΚΕΡΚΙΝΗ του ΠΝ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;611994]Απαγορευτικο στο νησι.../QUOTE]
Σε ποιάς μέρας το απαγορευτικό αναφέρεστε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=OfTheHighSeas;612006]


> Απαγορευτικο στο νησι.../QUOTE]
> Σε ποιάς μέρας το απαγορευτικό αναφέρεστε;


Την περασμένη εβδομάδα λέει,τότε που το ΒS PAROS το είχε πιάσει στη Σύρο.Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές αν κ συνήθως το απαγορευτικό τα πιάνει στην αρχή ή το τέλος του δρομολογίου αλλά η Σύρος έχει ασφαλές λιμάνι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01908.jpg14-4-19

Δ/Ξ SEKAVIN  ( Iαπωνία 1971-2147 dwt-μηχανή Fuji 12.5 kn ) κ ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι  ( Ελλάδα 2005-771 dwt ).

----------


## manoubras 33

To *CROWN IRIS* σημερα στο λιμανι, ενω το Σαββατο ειχαμε το* WIND STAR*, πιο κατω φετος η κρουαζιερα για τη Συρο σε σχεση με περυσι...

DSCN9854.JPG DSCN9814.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα στο λιμανι μας με αφορμη των εκδηλωσεων, *ΤΠΚ ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ* και *ΤΠΚ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
*DSCN9911.JPG DSCN9904.JPG mega_to_tis_thalassis_kratos.jpg
Παρακατω το κειμενο με το προγραμμα.

Την Παρασκευή 07 Ιουνίου στο πλαίσιο της ασκήσεως «ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΣ 19» Πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού θα καταπλεύσουν στον λιμένα Ερμούπολης με σκοπό να συμμετάσχουν στις εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις «Μέγα το της Θαλάσσης Κράτος», και να δοθεί η ευκαιρία στο κοινό να τα επισκεφθεί.Το νησί της Σύρου έχει καθορισθεί ως η κεντρική νήσος των εκδηλώσεων, όπου θα λάβουν χώρα και ιδιαίτερες εκδηλώσεις, σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα, παρουσία της Πολιτικής και Στρατιωτικής Ηγεσίας του ΥΕΘΑ.Παρασκευή απογευματινές ώρες κατάπλους 2 Ταχέων Περιπολικών Κατευθυνόμενων Βλημάτων στην Ερμούπολη, και παραμονή μέχρι απογευματινές ώρες Κυριακής.- Σάββατο 8/6 19:00 - Ομιλία κ. Α/ΓΕΝ στο Πνευματικό Κέντρο.- Εγκαίνια έκθεσης «Μεθ’ ορμής Ακαθέκτου».20:30 - Συναυλία από την Μπάντα του ΠΝ στην Πλατεία Ναυάρχου Μιαούλη.- Κυριακή 9/6 12:00 - Κατάθεση στεφάνου στο μνημείο του Ναυάρχου Κανάρη12:30 - Επίδειξη Επιχειρησιακών δυνατοτήτων από Ομάδα Διοίκησης Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών στον λιμένα Ερμούπολης.Κατά τη διάρκεια παραμονής των πλοίων στο λιμένα Ερμούπολης, τα πλοία θα είναι ανοιχτά στο κοινό. Ενθαρρύνονται οι επισκέψεις σχολείων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραίες φίλε manoubras,να τις έβαζες μήπως κ στην ενότητα του ΠΝ στα ΤΠΚ; :Smile New: 
Αυτές οι εκδηλώσεις είναι κάτι σαν  μικρή ναυτική εβδομάδα η οποία μακάρι να αναβίωνε . :Applause:

----------


## manoubras 33

Κι ομως! Το εγχείρημα για την αναβιωση της Ναυτικης εβδομαδας εδω στο νησι βρισκετε σε υλοποιηση καιρο τωρα,μακαρι να παν ολα καλα και να γινει θεσμος ξανα! κ.Βικτωρα σας παραθετο link της σελιδας για πληροφοριες...
https://smw.gr/ υπαρχει κ σελιδα στο Facebook

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κι ομως! Το εγχείρημα για την αναβιωση της Ναυτικης εβδομαδας εδω στο νησι βρισκετε σε υλοποιηση καιρο τωρα,μακαρι να παν ολα καλα και να γινει θεσμος ξανα! κ.Βικτωρα σας παραθετο link της σελιδας για πληροφοριες...
> https://smw.gr/ υπαρχει κ σελιδα στο Facebook


Κ βέβαια σε πανελλαδική κλίμακα.Με τον κατάπλου του Στόλου στο Φάληρο,ξέρεις πόσο μας λείπει αυτό;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

*CHRISTOS XXIII* ο γιγαντας σημερα στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!

DSCN0296.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καράβια πάνε κι έρχονται...Μια ημέρα στο λιμάνι της Σύρας!
Πάμε λίγο πίσω, καλοκαίρι του 2005 να δούμε ενα βίντεο - φιλμάκι σε γρήγορη κίνηση, για το τι επικρατούσε εκείνη την μέρα.
Πρωταγωνιστούν τα πλοία με την εξής σειρά: *HIGHSPEED 4 - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ - BLUE STAR ITHAKI - ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΟ ΑΡΓΩ - EΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ - HAVGLIMT (BERGESEN) - HIGHSPEED 3 - ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ* 
Παραθέτω Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6EJ4b0W2Xw

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα ! Η Σύρος Γιόρτασε τον Πολιούχο της Αγιο Νικόλαο! Χρονια Πολλα καλά ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς όλου του κόσμου, με το καλό στα σπίτια τους!
*ΤΠΚ ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ*

DSCN0948.JPG DSCN0950.JPG DSCN0956.JPG DSCN0961.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 16/08/2020
Είσοδος *B.S.PAROS*, μεθόρμιση *CALDERA VISTA* για μπόνκερ κ διανυκτέρευση στο Τελωνείο, *ΝAXOS JET* δεμένο εδώ και κάποιες μέρες στο λιμάνι. 

DSCN2775.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ιστιοφόρο *ΜALTESE FALCON* ή τo Γεράκι της Μάλτας, στολίζει με την παρουσία του αυτές τις μέρες το νησί...

DSCN3090.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ιστιοφόρο *ΜALTESE FALCON* ή τo Γεράκι της Μάλτας, στολίζει με την παρουσία του αυτές τις μέρες το νησί...
> 
> DSCN3090.JPG


Γνώμη μου είναι,αυτά τα σύγχρονα "ιστιοφόρα" δεν στολίζουν φίλε. :Smile New:

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *LE CHAMPLAIN* της Ponant.

DSCN3219.JPG DSCN3214.JPG DSCN3216.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρώτο μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για φέτος! Ποδαρικό σήμερα με το νεότευκτο *SILVER MOON* της εταιρίας Silver Sea, Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 2020 στην Ανκόνα, fincatieri.

100_1211.JPG 100_1218.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στην απογευματινή μου βόλτα στις 25/10/2021 συνάντησα αρκετά πλοία, και σας τα παρουσιάζω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο λιμάνι της πρωτεύουσας των Κυκλάδων σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχει κάτι να χαζέψεις...κι εκείνη την ημέρα είχε αρκετά.
Το ρωσικό εκπαιδευτικό ιστιοφόρο *SHTANDART* ακριβές αντίγραφο της φρεγάτας του Μ.Πέτρου Τσάρου της Ρωσίας, και πρώτου πλοίου του στολου της Βαλτικής, που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1703. Το αντίγραφο κατασκευάστηκε το 1999.
Το νεότευκτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο* LE BELLOT* της Ponant προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά, πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα.
Το *ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ* περιμένει να πέσει ο καιρός, να βγει για συντήρηση στον Ταρσανά του νησιού. Σήμερα βγήκε.
Τα ιστιοφόρα κρουαζιερόπλοια *PAN ORAMA* και το* GALILEO* της Variety Cruises.

Μέρος Πρώτο.
DSCN1660.JPG DSCN1664.JPG DSCN1669.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Μέρος Δεύτερο.
DSCN1658.JPG DSCN1676.JPG DSCN1682.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Λιμάνι Σύρου 6/1/2022  Αγιασμός των Υδάτων.
Τιμές απέδωσαν με την παρουσία τους τα ρυμουλκά που δουλεύουν στο Νεώριον ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Β, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Β, το BLUE STAR CHIOS, Σκάφος του Λιμενικού Σώματος, o Nαυτικος όμιλος Σύρου, διάφορα καίκια ψαράδικα, αναψυχής.

και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά!

DSCN2167.JPG DSCN2199.JPG DSCN2157.JPG

----------


## roussosf

IMG_1419.jpg

Σύρος 5/6/2022 RUNNING ON WAVES

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα, η συνάντηση ταχυπλόων *WORLD CHAMPION JET & ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ

*100_1599.JPG

Μερικές προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων μέσα στον Ιούλιο.
*ΑΖΑΜΑRA JOURNEY - LA BELLE DE L'ADRIATIQUE - MONET - SEABOURN ENCORE
*100_1577.JPG DSCN3009.JPG DSCN3011.JPG 100_1567.JPG

----------

